# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  Υπαρχει αραγε διαχειρηση?

## Christina82

Ρωταω λοιπον τον ΝikoD αν νιωθει οτι διαχειριζεται με δικαιο τροπο τις αποφασεις περι όρων χρησεως του φορουμ. Αν για παραδειγμα εγω NikoD αισθανθω οτι προσβαλλομαι και δικαιολογημενα και κανω αναφορα γιατι την ακυρωνεις? Νιωθω οτι εισαι πολυ άδικος γτ και εχω παρει αδικα αναφορα αλλα και οταν ηθελα να κανω για καποιο ατομο δεν εγινε ποτε. Αφηνεις απροστατευτα καποια μελη εδω μεσα με το να προσβαλλονται και να δεχονται επιθεση και εσυ μενεις ΑΦΑΝΤΟΣ. Πες μου λοιπον καποια δικαιολογια και για τις 2 αποριες μου. Γιατι επιτρεπεις να φευγουν καποια μελη με τις ΑΘΛΙΕΣ συμπεριφορες καποιων μελων απο δω μεσα??? Για ποια διαχειρηση λοιπον αναφερεσαι οταν δεν υπαρχει???

----------


## deleted-member30-03

δε ξερω ποιος σε πειραξε, αλλα θα συμφωνισω οτι ο NikosD. εθελοτυφλει και δινει προειδοποιησεις μονο εκει που γουσταρει, οταν τα μελη ειναι παλιοτερα και τα γνωριζει κι εκτιμαει περισσοτερο. εγω οσες φορες πατησα report γιατι με προσβαλλαν προσωπικα (και συνηθιζουν να το κανουν εδω μεσα γιατι ολοι νομιζουν οτι με ξερουν επειδη γραφω αυθορμητα), δε θυμαμαι να υπηρξε προειδοποιηση στο μελος που το κανε. ομως τον καταλαβαινω γιατι δε μπορει κι αυτος να καθεται σε ενα φορουμ συνεχεια και να κανει τον τροχονομο, εχει και σοβαροτερες δουλειες να κανει, απο το ασχολειται με προσβολες κι απειλες στο διαδικτυο...

----------


## πιεσμενη

Δεν ξερω αν εχετε δει οτι το φορουμ που ειναι για τους επαγγελματιες εχει κλεισει.... Μην παρατραβανε το σχοινι γιατι βλεπω να κλεινουν κ αυτο εδω κ εγω που ειμαι καινουργια εδω 'η δεν εχω κ τοσο σοβαρα θεματα να μην μ ενοχλησει ιδιαιτερα αλλα καποια αλλα μελη που χρειαζονται υποστιριξη κ κρατανε πληρως την ανωνυμια τους να μεινουν ξεκρεματσα.... Προτεινω αντι καποιος ν ανοιγει ενα θεμα γιατι ο ταδε διαχειριστης κανει εξαιρεσεις '' δεν κανει καλα την δουλεια του να προσπαθειτε να επικοινωνησετε με μηνυματα με τον ιδιο..πιστευω ωσαν πιο ειδικος δεν θα τα περασει στο ντουκου κ οταν μπορεσει θα σας απαντησει......Ισως να κανω κ λαθος κ να μην ξερω την διαδικασια εδω μεσα...

----------


## Christina82

> δε ξερω ποιος σε πειραξε, αλλα θα συμφωνισω οτι ο NikosD. εθελοτυφλει και δινει προειδοποιησεις μονο εκει που γουσταρει, οταν τα μελη ειναι παλιοτερα και τα γνωριζει κι εκτιμαει περισσοτερο. εγω οσες φορες πατησα report γιατι με προσβαλλαν προσωπικα (και συνηθιζουν να το κανουν εδω μεσα γιατι ολοι νομιζουν οτι με ξερουν επειδη γραφω αυθορμητα), δε θυμαμαι να υπηρξε προειδοποιηση στο μελος που το κανε. ομως τον καταλαβαινω γιατι δε μπορει κι αυτος να καθεται σε ενα φορουμ συνεχεια και να κανει τον τροχονομο, εχει και σοβαροτερες δουλειες να κανει, απο το ασχολειται με προσβολες κι απειλες στο διαδικτυο...


Μπορει οντως να μην μπορει να ασχολειται συνεχεια ΑΛΛΑ οταν ειναι να ασχοληθει να ασχολειται πιο ουσιαστικα και δικαια. Δεν μπορει καποια ατομα εδω μεσα να προσβαλλουν και να επιτιθεντε και να μην το *βλεπει*.. Αρα εθελοτυφλει! Δεν μπορει ενα σωρο ατομα να εχουν προβλημα και να φευγουν εξαιτιας ολης της ανεξελεγκτης καταστασης.. *Που ειναι ο Nikos D?* Τι σοι φορουμ υποστηριξης ειναι αυτο???

----------


## Christina82

Βλεπω αδικια εδω μεσα γι αυτο το γραφω δημοσια!!!

----------


## deleted-member30-03

πιο ουσιαστικα, δικαια κι αντικειμενικα! φορουμ υποστηριξης δεν ειναι, φορουμ που ο καθενας γραφει τον προβληματισμο του, και οι αλλοι λενε την αποψη τους και τον κρινουν ομως ναι. τωρα γιατι ορισμενες χρηστριες κρινουν συνεχως αρνητικα τα αλλα μελη, ενω δεν ανοιξαν ποτε δικο τους θεμα να τις κρινουμε κι εμεις, ειναι αλλου παπα ευαγγελιο και δειχνει την φοβια αλλα και το προβλημα που εχουν.

----------


## Christina82

ΚΕΝΟ αυτα τα ατομα σιγουρα εχουν περισσοτερα προβληματα και καπου θελουν να εκτονωθουν και στους ποιο "αδυναμους" κατα αυτους μελη.. ειναι μια ασχολια και αυτο!

----------


## πιεσμενη

Sorry αλλα θα κανω τον συνηγορο του διαβολου...αυτη την στιγμη κανετε αυτο που κατακρινετε...κρινετε δλδ τους αλλους κ μαλιστα εν απουσια τους..... Κ ο ΚΕΝΟ ειναι πολυ καιρο εδω απ οτι εχω δει ενω εσυ christina82 εισαι πιο νεα κ απο μενα εδω στο φορουμ..... Αποψη μου ειναι οτι οτι δεν μας αρεσει 'η μας ενοχλει το κοβουμε ή δεν ασχολουμαστε....  :Wink:

----------


## deleted-member30-03

δεν ειμαι ουτε ενα χρονο στο φορουμ, τον Νοεμβριο γραφτηκα. ομως παρολαυτα εχω αντιμετωπισει απιστευτα ασχημες συμπεριφορες, με εχουν απειλησει για μηνυση, με καταγγειλαν στη safeline, συν ολους τους χαρακτηρισμους και τα βρισιδια. κι ολα αυτα επειδη εκφραζομαι ελευθερα και γραφω απλα την αποψη μου. επισης οταν ανοιγεις ενα θεμα και θελεις να κανεις συζητηση, και μπαινει μεσα η καθε προβληματικη κυρατσα και σου καταστρεφει το θεμα με τις φαντασιωσεις της κι οσα νομιζει για σενα προσβαλλωντας σε ασχημα λες και σε ξερει προσωπικα, νομιζω πως τοτε της αντιστοιχει οχι απλα προειδοποιηση αλλα ban! ειδικα οταν το κανει αυτο επανηλημενα. εμενα ενα συγκεκριμενο μελος μου το εκανε τουλαχιστον δυο φορες αυτο το πραμα, κι απο τοτε δεν ξανανοιξα δικο μου θεμα να κουβεντιασω το οτιδηποτε με απασχολει εδω. το φορουμ ομως υποτιθεται οτι δεν ειναι τσιφλικι τους, κι ο NikosD. θα πρεπε να εχει φροντισει γιαυτες, ειδικα οταν στο παρελθον εχουν δημιουργησει προβληματα σε καμποσα αλλα μελη.

----------


## Christina82

> Sorry αλλα θα κανω τον συνηγορο του διαβολου...αυτη την στιγμη κανετε αυτο που κατακρινετε...κρινετε δλδ τους αλλους κ μαλιστα εν απουσια τους..... Κ ο ΚΕΝΟ ειναι πολυ καιρο εδω απ οτι εχω δει ενω εσυ christina82 εισαι πιο νεα κ απο μενα εδω στο φορουμ..... Αποψη μου ειναι οτι οτι δεν μας αρεσει 'η μας ενοχλει το κοβουμε ή δεν ασχολουμαστε....


Δεν κατακρινω κανεναν ονομαστικα. Και για ποια απουσια μιλας οταν γραφω κατι δημοσια? Και τι σημαινει οτι ειμαι καινουρια? Δεν εχω δικαιωμα να βλεπω την αδικια και να την κατακρινω? Τις συμπεριφορες κατακρινω και οχι τα ατομα διοτι δεν τα ξερω προσωπικα..

----------


## πιεσμενη

> Δεν κατακρινω κανεναν ονομαστικα. Και για ποια απουσια μιλας οταν γραφω κατι δημοσια? Και τι σημαινει οτι ειμαι καινουρια? Δεν εχω δικαιωμα να βλεπω την αδικια και να την κατακρινω? Τις συμπεριφορες κατακρινω και οχι τα ατομα διοτι δεν τα ξερω προσωπικα..


Eιναι τοσο μικρο το φορουμ κ τοσοι λιγοι αυτοι που γραφουν που ειναι τι κανει νιαου νιαου στα κεραμμυδια...Κ εκει παει η απουσια....στο οτι το λες δημοσια κ οχι σε πριβε συζητηση.... αλλο να μιλαω γενικως κ αοριστως κ αλλο να φωτογραφιζω ατομα γιατι λες οτι κατακρινεις συμπεριφορες....μονες τους ειναι? Συμπεριφορες καποιων ατομων κατακρινεις... δε μας φτανουν τα τοοοοοοοσσσσααα προβληματα που εχουμε στο κεφαλι μας γιατι να δημιουργουμε η να διαιωνιζουμε κ αλλα??? Μια κατ ιδιαν συζητηση ειναι οτι καλυτερο για να λυθουν ολα κ αν δεν γινει αυτο ενα ιγκνορ κ ολα καλα κ ολα ωραια...  :Wink:

----------


## deleted-member30-03

μιας και ειπες ignore, εγω προσωπικα τις δυο τρεις χρηστριες που με ενοχλουν τις ειχα κανει ignore και στο παρελθον. ομως η μια απ'αυτες συνεχιζε να με προκαλει, να με προσβαλλει και να με βριζει πολυ ασχημα, παρολο που δεν της απαντουσα ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ. η διαχειρηση τοτε ενω τα εβλεπε αυτα δεν εκανε ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ τπτ. μεχρι που ειπα να της ξαναδωσω αλλη μια ευκαιρια της χρηστριας, και να της βγαλω το ignore. δυστυχως παλι προσφατα με ξαναπειλησε κι αρχισε φασαρια, χωρις να υπαρχει καν λογος, οποτε και ξαναεφαγε ignore μια για παντα.

----------


## πιεσμενη

Sorry αλλα αφου ειχες κανει ιγκνορ πως ηξερες οτι σε βριζουν?Ιγκνορ σημαινει δεν βλεπω τον αλλον.... Αν στο ελεγε καποιος αλλος εισαι σιγουρος οτι στα ελεγε οπως ειναι τα πραγματα?ΟΕΟ?  :Smile:

----------


## deleted-member30-03

δε σου δειχνει τα μηνυματα, αλλα εχει επιλογη αν θελεις να τα ανοιξεις να δεις τι εγραψε. επισης οταν δεν εχεις κανει login και διαβαζεις σαν επισκεπτης, φαινονται κανονικα ολα.

----------


## πιεσμενη

Οποτε για πιο λογο εκανες ιγκνορ?Κοιτα..ειναι λογικο να μην μπορουμε να συμπαθησουμε ολον τον κοσμο... δεν γινεται αυτο..οποτε οποιος δεν μας κανει ειπαμε...αγνοουμε κ δεν μας ενδιαφερει το τι λεει κ κανει.....ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ κ δικια μου ησυχια!!!  :Wink:

----------


## niah

> Eιναι τοσο μικρο το φορουμ κ τοσοι λιγοι αυτοι που γραφουν που ειναι τι κανει νιαου νιαου στα κεραμμυδια...Κ εκει παει η απουσια....στο οτι το λες δημοσια κ οχι σε πριβε συζητηση.... αλλο να μιλαω γενικως κ αοριστως κ αλλο να φωτογραφιζω ατομα γιατι λες οτι κατακρινεις συμπεριφορες....μονες τους ειναι? Συμπεριφορες καποιων ατομων κατακρινεις... δε μας φτανουν τα τοοοοοοοσσσσααα προβληματα που εχουμε στο κεφαλι μας γιατι να δημιουργουμε η να διαιωνιζουμε κ αλλα??? Μια κατ ιδιαν συζητηση ειναι οτι καλυτερο για να λυθουν ολα κ αν δεν γινει αυτο ενα ιγκνορ κ ολα καλα κ ολα ωραια...


Γιατι οταν πεταγονται και προσβαλλουν δημοσίως ανθρωπους που δεν εχουν δει στη ζωη τους κι αρχιζουν τα εξυπνοκοτοκατινιστικα σχολια το κανουν πριβε?Σκεφτονται τον αλλον?Ή το πως θα φανει η αποψη τους η πιο ψαγμενη και γαματη εδω μεσα,λες και κανουμε διαγωνισμο.
Το προβλημα διαιωνιζεται οσο τα εν λογω ατομα συνεχιζουν την ιδια τακτικη διχως να κανει κανεις παραπονα.
Δεν γινεται να αγνοησεις απαντησεις που διδονται σχεδον σε καθε θεμα εδω μεσα.
Αγνοεις,αγνοεις,και βλεπεις οτι η κατασταση επαναλαμβανεται κι οχι τιποτα αλλο εχουν την εντυπωση οτι εχουν και δικιο σ οτι λενε οταν δεν τους μιλας και προσπαθεις να κανεις αυτο που προτεινεις εσυ.Να αγνοησεις δλδ.
Και για να μην παρεξηγηθω αναφερομαι σε ενα ατομο συγκεκριμενα.
Ελεος,ανωτεροτητα αλλα μεχρι ενος σημειου.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Οποτε για πιο λογο εκανες ιγκνορ?Κοιτα..ειναι λογικο να μην μπορουμε να συμπαθησουμε ολον τον κοσμο... δεν γινεται αυτο..οποτε οποιος δεν μας κανει ειπαμε...αγνοουμε κ δεν μας ενδιαφερει το τι λεει κ κανει.....ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ κ δικια μου ησυχια!!!


για να μην την διαβαζω οταν ειμαι μεσα, και επειδη δεν την γουσταρω γενικοτερα. και ναι σου ειπα την αγνοουσα ομως εκεινη συνεχιζε...

----------


## Lacrymosa

παιδια μια το δικο μου θεμα χτες, μια το σημερινο θρεντ της χριστινας, φαινεται οτι το προβλημα ειναι σοβαρο κ επαναλαμβανομενο κ πρεπει κατι να γινει, δεν μπορει μια κατασταση να διαιωνιζεται επ απειρον.. αν κ εγω αναφερομουν στην παρενοχληση περισσοτερο (με σκοπο γνωριμια δλδ) κ η χριστινα το γενικευει το θεμα, θα πω κ πανω σ αυτο καποια πραγματα..
ειναι ελλεινα απογοητευτικο να βλεπεις συμπεριφορες να αναπαραγονται κ διαωνιζονται, κ καποιοι με μηδεν problems να αναρωτιεσαι τι ακριβως ρολο βαρανε here οεο.. τεσπα αστυνομοι κ μπατσοι σαφως κ δεν θα το παιξουμε, εμενα δεν με ενοχλουν τετοια ατομα, δεν δινω σημασια, κ δη οταν προκεται για ατομα διαφορετικης ηλικιας, μορφωσης, νοοτροπιας, δλδ δεν μπορουμε ολοι να μας πανε βρε αδερφε ουτε ολους να τους παμε, δεν τα παιρνει βασικα να ασχοληθουν γιατι ξερουν τι θα επακολουθησει, μια χαρα κανονιζω κυρατσουλες, τα αγορακια να δω πως θα τα χειριστω να στανιαρουν λολ... παντως ειναι κριμα σε εναν τετοιο χωρο που υπαρχουν ευαισθητοι ψυχολογικα ανθρωποι, με σοβαρες διαταραχες, η ατομα νεαρης ηλικιας να δεχονται πυρα απο ατομα που κατα την δικη μου ταπεινη αποψη απορω τι ρολο βαρανε, προφανως δεν μπορουν να κανουν τους μαγκες στη real life κ πουλανε εδω νταηλικια κ αρχιδια μαγκιες κ ψαχνουν την επιβεβαιωση που τους λειπει κ καθονται κ ξεσυνεριζονται ... ειναι κριμα, δεν θα πω εκνευριστικο....

----------


## Christina82

> Γιατι οταν πεταγονται και προσβαλλουν δημοσίως ανθρωπους που δεν εχουν δει στη ζωη τους κι αρχιζουν τα εξυπνοκοτοκατινιστικα σχολια το κανουν πριβε?Σκεφτονται τον αλλον?Ή το πως θα φανει η αποψη τους η πιο ψαγμενη και γαματη εδω μεσα,λες και κανουμε διαγωνισμο.
> Το προβλημα διαιωνιζεται οσο τα εν λογω ατομα συνεχιζουν την ιδια τακτικη διχως να κανει κανεις παραπονα.
> Δεν γινεται να αγνοησεις απαντησεις που διδονται σχεδον σε καθε θεμα εδω μεσα.
> Αγνοεις,αγνοεις,και βλεπεις οτι η κατασταση επαναλαμβανεται κι οχι τιποτα αλλο εχουν την εντυπωση οτι εχουν και δικιο σ οτι λενε οταν δεν τους μιλας και προσπαθεις να κανεις αυτο που προτεινεις εσυ.Να αγνοησεις δλδ.
> Και για να μην παρεξηγηθω αναφερομαι σε ενα ατομο συγκεκριμενα.
> Ελεος,ανωτεροτητα αλλα μεχρι ενος σημειου.


Ακριβως αυτο! Δεν μπορεις να αγνοεις οταν βλεπεις οτι αυτα τα ατομα που εχουν τετοιες επαναλαμβανομενες συμπεριφορες κανουν κακο... ερχονται πετανε κατι για να στην πουν, η οπως ειπες "το πως θα φανει η αποψη τους η πιο ψαγμενη και γαματη εδω μεσα,λες και κανουμε διαγωνισμο" και να πιανονται απο λεξεις οπου παραποιουν το νοημα και ετσι κανουν το ατομο-μελος να φανει κακο. Το να την "πεις" σε καποιον δεν ειναι αποψη..

----------


## πιεσμενη

> Γιατι οταν πεταγονται και προσβαλλουν δημοσίως ανθρωπους που δεν εχουν δει στη ζωη τους κι αρχιζουν τα εξυπνοκοτοκατινιστικα σχολια το κανουν πριβε?Σκεφτονται τον αλλον?Ή το πως θα φανει η αποψη τους η πιο ψαγμενη και γαματη εδω μεσα,λες και κανουμε διαγωνισμο.
> Το προβλημα διαιωνιζεται οσο τα εν λογω ατομα συνεχιζουν την ιδια τακτικη διχως να κανει κανεις παραπονα.
> Δεν γινεται να αγνοησεις απαντησεις που διδονται σχεδον σε καθε θεμα εδω μεσα.
> Αγνοεις,αγνοεις,και βλεπεις οτι η κατασταση επαναλαμβανεται κι οχι τιποτα αλλο εχουν την εντυπωση οτι εχουν και δικιο σ οτι λενε οταν δεν τους μιλας και προσπαθεις να κανεις αυτο που προτεινεις εσυ.Να αγνοησεις δλδ.
> Και για να μην παρεξηγηθω αναφερομαι σε ενα ατομο συγκεκριμενα.
> Ελεος,ανωτεροτητα αλλα μεχρι ενος σημειου.


Το κολπο ειναι να ξερεις να βαλεις αυτα τα ατομα στην θεση τους με τροπο.... Αυτο πιστευω εγω... αν συνεχιζει δεν αξιζει ν ασχοληθεις._ Κ στο κατω κατω σ'οποιον αρεσουμε για τους αλλους δεν θα μπορεσουμε κ μια κ ειναι καλοκαιρι η τους στελνεις με το κουβαδακι τους σ αλλη παραλια 'η παιρνεις το δικο σου....... Το να μουν κανει καποιος τσιτα τα νευρα ενω ειναι ηδη κ μπαινω για να βρω λυση καλυτερα γεια σας κ χαρα σας κ μενω με τα προβληματα μου οπως κ πριν το φορουμ!!  :Wink:

----------


## Lacrymosa

μα ρε guys σε φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης ειμαστε, δεν ειμαστε σε εξεταστικη για να κανουμε διαγωνισμο ποιος θα περασει με μεγαλυτερο βαθμο το μαθημα.. αυτα ουτε στα 18-24 δεν γινονται, ειναι απελπιστικο να γινονται απο ατομα πιο "ωριμης" φασης.... (φαινομενο rebound??)

κ περαν αυτου θα ΞΑΝΑπω οτι κ το ζητημα της παρενοχλησης ειναι εντονο, κ εχουν γινει περιστατικα, κ οι συγκεκριμενοι τυποι δεν εχουν φαει μπαν.....

----------


## niah

> Το κολπο ειναι να ξερεις να βαλεις αυτα τα ατομα στην θεση τους με τροπο.... Αυτο πιστευω εγω... αν συνεχιζει δεν αξιζει ν ασχοληθεις._ Κ στο κατω κατω σ'οποιον αρεσουμε για τους αλλους δεν θα μπορεσουμε κ μια κ ειναι καλοκαιρι η τους στελνεις με το κουβαδακι τους σ αλλη παραλια 'η παιρνεις το δικο σου....... Το να μουν κανει καποιος τσιτα τα νευρα ενω ειναι ηδη κ μπαινω για να βρω λυση καλυτερα γεια σας κ χαρα σας κ μενω με τα προβληματα μου οπως κ πριν το φορουμ!!


Η φαση ειναι πως εχουν την εντυπωση πως προκειται περι "ιδιωτικης παραλιας".Σε λιγο θα μας ζητανε και εισητηριο για να πουμε κατι..
Για ποιο λογο να φυγουμε εμεις οταν η αλλη ειναι κοτα και υπουλη και προσεχει να λεει τις παρλαπιπιπες της με το γαντι προκειμενου να μην υποπεσει (βριζοντας) σε παραβιαση των κανονων του φορουμ.Θα φυγουμε για την κοτα?Οταν εχουμε λογο που βρισκομαστε εδω μεσα και αυτος δεν ειναι το να κριτικαρουμε η να ακυρωνουμε το οτιδηποτε για το οποιο δεν εχουμε ιδεα.
Εχεις δικιο για τον τροπο που προτεινεις πιεσμενη,μακαρι να μασταν ολοι τοσο ψυχραιμοι ωστε να μπορουσαμε να ακολουθησουμε τετοιες πολιτισμενες τακτικες.Ελα ομως που αναβουν τα λαμπακια μου ωρες ωρες..Υπαρχουν στιγμες που απλως δεν γινεται..

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Το κολπο ειναι να ξερεις να βαλεις αυτα τα ατομα στην θεση τους με τροπο.... Αυτο πιστευω εγω... αν συνεχιζει δεν αξιζει ν ασχοληθεις._ Κ στο κατω κατω σ'οποιον αρεσουμε για τους αλλους δεν θα μπορεσουμε κ μια κ ειναι καλοκαιρι η τους στελνεις με το κουβαδακι τους σ αλλη παραλια 'η παιρνεις το δικο σου....... Το να μουν κανει καποιος τσιτα τα νευρα ενω ειναι ηδη κ μπαινω για να βρω λυση καλυτερα γεια σας κ χαρα σας κ μενω με τα προβληματα μου οπως κ πριν το φορουμ!!


Ρε συ πιεσμενη αυτο λεμε τοσην ωρα... που το δυσνοητο?? Μπαινει πχ καποιος με 3-4-5 προβληματα (κ σοβαρα πολλες φορες κ υπο την φαρμακευτικη αγωγη) κ σαν να μην τον εφταναν τα δικα του να πρεπει να ασχολειται με την παπαρια του καθενος που κωλοβαραει ολη μερα κ θελει καπου να εκτονωθει κ να κανει τον εξυπνο, πχ πες εχουμε ενα φορουμ με αλληλουποστηριξη καρκινοπαθων, κ ειναι μες στην δυστυχια τους οι ανθρωποι κ μπαινουν καποιοι κ τους τη λενε κ απο πανω...

οσο για την αγνοηση, συμφωνω, η ignorance κανει τετοια ατομακια να σκαζουν απο το κακο τους, αλλα ποσο ignorance, μια στα αρχιδια σου, δυο στα αρχιδια σου, τρια στο πουλι σου, καποια στιγμη ξεμενεις απο αποθηκευτικο χωρο.....

----------


## Christina82

Παιδια οκ να διαφωνησει καποιος μαζι σου αλλα υπαρχουν και τροποι. Δεν γινεται καποια ατομα να θελουν να βγαινουν παντα απο πανω και παντα λαδι. Τι ειμαστε σε διαγωνισμο και ποιος θα βγει νικητης? ΕΛΕΟΣ! ειμαστε σε φορουμ υποστηριξης και θα επρεπε να υπηρχε καποια επιεικεια.. τι ειμαστε δικαστες? και οτι κακο εντοπισουμε σε λεξεις, φρασεις ή εκφρασεις να καταδικαζουμε. Βεβαια ολα προερχονται απο μεσα μας. Αυτα τα ατομα αμφιβαλλω αν νιωθουν αγαπη.. περισσοτερο μισος και κακια παρα αγαπη και κατανοηση.

----------


## πιεσμενη

> Ρε συ πιεσμενη αυτο λεμε τοσην ωρα... που το δυσνοητο?? Μπαινει πχ καποιος με 3-4-5 προβληματα (κ σοβαρα πολλες φορες κ υπο την φαρμακευτικη αγωγη) κ σαν να μην τον εφταναν τα δικα του να πρεπει να ασχολειται με την παπαρια του καθενος που κωλοβαραει ολη μερα κ θελει καπου να εκτονωθει κ να κανει τον εξυπνο, πχ πες εχουμε ενα φορουμ με αλληλουποστηριξη καρκινοπαθων, κ ειναι μες στην δυστυχια τους οι ανθρωποι κ μπαινουν καποιοι κ τους τη λενε κ απο πανω...
> 
> οσο για την αγνοηση, συμφωνω, η ignorance κανει τετοια ατομακια να σκαζουν απο το κακο τους, αλλα ποσο ignorance, μια στα αρχιδια σου, δυο στα αρχιδια σου, τρια στο πουλι σου, καποια στιγμη ξεμενεις απο αποθηκευτικο χωρο.....


Εσενα μικρη θα σου βαλω πιπερι στη γλωσσα!!!! :-Ρ

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Εσενα μικρη θα σου βαλω πιπερι στη γλωσσα!!!! :-Ρ


γιατι βρε τι κακο εχει το πουλακι ?? οκ θα το λεω τσουτσουνακι λολ !!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## πιεσμενη

> γιατι βρε τι κακο εχει το πουλακι ?? οκ θα το λεω τσουτσουνακι λολ !!!!


Δεν με πειραξε το πουλακι γιατι μπορει να ειναι κ καναρινακι 'η παπαγαλακι...τα ουμπαλα ομως βρε παιδι μου τα ανεφερες εις διπλουν!!! :-Ρ  :Wink:

----------


## Boltseed

Ο νικος d. δεν κανει οτι του πω --- συμπερασμα ---> δεν υπαρχει διαχειρηση

----------


## keep_walking

Mirror mirror on the wall, 
Why cant I see myself at all

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Δεν με πειραξε το πουλακι γιατι μπορει να ειναι κ καναρινακι 'η παπαγαλακι...τα ουμπαλα ομως βρε παιδι μου τα ανεφερες εις διπλουν!!! :-Ρ


ε επειδη ειναι 2 ρε συ για αυτο !!! εκτος κ αν καποιος εχει ενα λολ !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Ο νικος d. δεν κανει οτι του πω --- συμπερασμα ---> δεν υπαρχει διαχειρηση


οταν νιωθεις να σε προσβαλλουν, να σε κατηγορουν, να σε απειλουν, δεν ειναι οτι του πεις, ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να κανει κατι για να προστατεψει το μελος, ειδαλως το μελος θα αναγκαστει να προστατεψει τον εαυτο του οπως μπορει, και τοτε ξεφευγουμε και γαμαμε το θεμα με καβγαδες και βρισιδια. οπως ακριβως και στη κανονικη ζωη, εαν καποιος σε προσβαλλε, σε κατηγορησε, σε απειλησε, καλεις την αστυνομια, δε παιρνεις το νομο στα χερια σου κι οποιον παρει ο διαολος (νομιζω)...

----------


## claire

τα μέλη που έχουν σοβαρό πρόβλημα με τη διαχείρηση δεν έχουν και τα ίδια εντελώς καθαρή τη φωλιά τους πάντως...

----------


## Boltseed

Νομιζω εισαι λιγο υπερβολικος. Μιλας λες και καποιος σε απειλησε οτι θα ερθει να παιξετε ξυλο..!

Επισης η προσβολη, η κατηγορια και η απειλη διαφερουν σημαντικα το ενα με το αλλο. Οταν καποιος σε προσβαλει τον κανεις ιγκνορ και τον γραφεις στα παπακια σου και εκει τελειωνει η υποθεση. Εμενα με εχεις δει πολλες φορες να βριζω?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> οταν νιωθεις να σε προσβαλλουν, να σε κατηγορουν, να σε απειλουν, δεν ειναι οτι του πεις, ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να κανει κατι για να προστατεψει το μελος, ειδαλως το μελος θα αναγκαστει να προστατεψει τον εαυτο του οπως μπορει, και τοτε ξεφευγουμε και γαμαμε το θεμα με καβγαδες και βρισιδια. οπως ακριβως και στη κανονικη ζωη, εαν καποιος σε προσβαλλε, σε κατηγορησε, σε απειλησε, καλεις την αστυνομια, δε παιρνεις το νομο στα χερια σου κι οποιον παρει ο διαολος (νομιζω)...


συμφωνω γιατι αμα χρησιμοποιησεις αυτοδικια κινδυνευεις να βρεθεις φυλακη, κ επειδη δεν γουσταρεις προφανως να εισαι πισω απο τα καγκελα για εναν μαλακομπινε, καταντας apathetic στο τελος...

----------


## claire

> Νομιζω εισαι λιγο υπερβολικος. Μιλας λες και καποιος σε απειλησε οτι θα ερθει να παιξετε ξυλο..!
> 
> Επισης η προσβολη, η κατηγορια και η απειλη διαφερουν σημαντικα το ενα με το αλλο. Οταν καποιος σε προσβαλει τον κανεις ιγκνορ και τον γραφεις στα παπακια σου και εκει τελειωνει η υποθεση. *Εμενα με εχεις δει πολλες φορες να βριζω?*


ναι εντάξει, εσύ είσαι σκληρόπετσο γουρούνι. δεν είσαι ευαισθητούλης! :P

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Νομιζω εισαι λιγο υπερβολικος. Μιλας λες και καποιος σε απειλησε οτι θα ερθει να παιξετε ξυλο..!
> 
> Επισης η προσβολη, η κατηγορια και η απειλη διαφερουν σημαντικα το ενα με το αλλο. Οταν καποιος σε προσβαλει τον κανεις ιγκνορ και τον γραφεις στα παπακια σου και εκει τελειωνει η υποθεση. Εμενα με εχεις δει πολλες φορες να βριζω?


χεστηκα για το ξυλο, για μηνυση με απειλησαν, λες και ηταν δικο της το φορουμ ή ημουν παρανομος. το θεμα που συζητουσαμε ηταν απολυτως νομιμο, απλα επειδη το μυαλο της αυτης που το κανε ηταν αρρωστο, νομιζε οτι κατι τρεχει και θεωρησε καλο να ξεκινησει φασαρια και να με απειλει.

οσο για το ignore, εγραψα και πισω, τη πρωτη φορα που την εκανα συνεχιζε να μου απευθυνει το λογο, να με προκαλει, να με προσβαλλει και να με βριζει λες και δε συμβαινει τπτ. οι admins δεν καναν απολυτως καμια κινηση, κι ετσι περασα κι εγω στην αντεπιθεση...

εσυ συγκεκριμενα μπαινεις σπανια πλεον στο φορουμ, δεν εχεις τσακωθει με κανεναν απ'οσο θυμαμαι...

----------


## Christina82

Οντως παιδια ο ΚΕΝΟ δεν ειχε κανει τπτ κακο..Και εδω που τα λεμε καποιοι δεν προκαλουν και καθολου και εχουν απο αλλους στο φορουμ κακη συμπεριφορα.

----------


## kokoa

καλο μηνα σε ολους!

αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι να μην ξεχναμε οτι την δυνατοτητα να εκφραζομαστε,οσοι το κανουμε,εδω μεσα την χρωσταμε στον δημιουργο αυτου του ιστοτοπου που πιθανολογω ειναι ο NikosD. Θα ειναι καλο για εμας να το εχουμε παντα κατα νου ωστε να μην επιτρεπουμε στον εγωισμο μας να μας κανει να αρθρωνουμε λογο σε πνευμα αχαριστιας.
Τωρα ο NikosD μπορει να ειναι ο χειροτερος των ανθρωπων.Αυτο ειναι αλλο πραγμα ομως.

Κ την παρεμβαση συτην την κανω οχι ως αυτοκλητος υπερασπιστης καποιου αλλα ως ενας ανθρωπος που ο εγωισμος και ή μη σωστη εκτιμηση της καθημερινοτητας του τον εφεραν πολλες φορες αντιμετωπο με πολυ δυσκολες καταστασεις.

----------


## Christina82

> καλο μηνα σε ολους!
> 
> αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι να μην ξεχναμε οτι την δυνατοτητα να εκφραζομαστε,οσοι το κανουμε,εδω μεσα την χρωσταμε στον δημιουργο αυτου του ιστοτοπου που πιθανολογω ειναι ο NikosD. Θα ειναι καλο για εμας να το εχουμε παντα κατα νου ωστε να μην επιτρεπουμε στον εγωισμο μας να μας κανει να αρθρωνουμε λογο σε πνευμα αχαριστιας.
> Τωρα ο NikosD μπορει να ειναι ο χειροτερος των ανθρωπων.Αυτο ειναι αλλο πραγμα ομως.
> 
> Κ την παρεμβαση συτην την κανω οχι ως αυτοκλητος υπερασπιστης καποιου αλλα ως ενας ανθρωπος που ο εγωισμος και ή μη σωστη εκτιμηση της καθημερινοτητας του τον εφεραν πολλες φορες αντιμετωπο με πολυ δυσκολες καταστασεις.


Κοκοα συμφωνω αλλα εδω υπαρχει θεμα. Υπαρχει αδικια το καταλαβαινεις? Τιμωρουνται αδικα ανθρωποι και δεν τιμωρουνται οι υπευθυνοι.. Γι αυτο αναφερομαι στον NikoD να μας πει εναν λογο! Δεν γινεται να μην τα βλεπει ολα αυτα! Οταν κατι επαναλαμβανεται κατι δεν στεκει... ναι να διαφωνησεις με καποια ατομα που λογικο το βλεπω αλλα οχι να εχεις τις ιδιες ασχημες συμπεριφορες στα περισσοτερα ατομα οπου διαφωνεις.. Και οταν διαφωνεις με πολλα ατομα και παλι εμενα κατι μου λεει.

----------


## love28

nikosD απαιτω να μου βαλεις πλυντηριο!και τον σκυλο βολτα!δεν ειναι πραγματα αυτα καλοκαιριατικα!ενταξει? απαιτω να εισαι πανω απο το πισι 24 ωρες για να παρατηρεις και να διωχνεις τους κακους γειτονες!(ετσι ειναι ο σωστος αντμιν!)εγω δεν μπορω να αδιαφορισω!μονο να δημιουργω νεα θεματα κατα της διαχειρισης μπορω οκ??οχι οχι δεν φευγω απαιτω να μου δωσεις λιγη σημασια και αν μπορεις να τιμωρησεις τους κακους!αν δωσεις εστω κ μιση προειδοποιηση ισως και να συνεχισω την ηλιοθεραπεια μου!δεν ειναι φορουμ συτο!!!αν και ειμαι 24 ωρες εδω μεσα δεν ειναι φορουμ αυτο! :P :P

----------


## Lacrymosa

Κοκοα καλα κανεις κ τα λες !! Κ οχι δεν τα λες με στυλ wannabe peacemaker, αλλα ειναι σωστα αυτα που λες !!
Αλλα συνηθως ξες τι γινεται, οπως λειτουργουμε στην real ζωη τα ιδια φαινομενα εκτυλισσονται κ σε διαδυκτιακους χωρους, κ ειναι κριμα να ασχολουμαστε με τετοια θεματα οταν υπαρχουν πολυ σοβαροτερα εδω μεσα θεματα, τεσπα ο καθενας κανει τις επιλογες του, διαμορφωνει τις αποψεις που θελει, υπαρχουν χιλιαδες ειδη χαρακτηρων κ ανθρωπων, οποτε ας μην ασκουμε ισοπεδωτικη κριτικη, ας ειμαστε πιο μετριοπαθεις καλυτερα... (μαλλον τωρα βγηκα εγω wannabe peacemaker λολ !!)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Christina82

> nikosD απαιτω να μου βαλεις πλυντηριο!και τον σκυλο βολτα!δεν ειναι πραγματα αυτα καλοκαιριατικα!ενταξει??απ ιτω να εισαι πανω απο το πισι 24 ωρες για να παρατηρεις και να διωχνεις τους κακους γειτονες!(ετσι ειναι ο σωστος αντμιν!)εγω δεν μπορω να αδιαφορισω!μονο να δημιουργω νεα θεματα κατα της διαχειρισης μπορω οκ??οχι οχι δεν φευγω απαιτω να μου δωσεις λιγη σημασια και αν μπορεις να τιμωρησεις τους κακους!αν δωσεις εστω κ μιση προειδοποιηση ισως και να συνεχισω την ηλιοθεραπεια μου!δεν ειναι φορουμ συτο!!!αν και ειμαι 24 ωρες εδω μεσα δεν ειναι φορουμ αυτο! :P :P


Εισαι ειρων ή κανεις πλακα?

----------


## claire

> nikosD απαιτω να μου βαλεις πλυντηριο!και τον σκυλο βολτα!δεν ειναι πραγματα αυτα καλοκαιριατικα!ενταξει? απαιτω να εισαι πανω απο το πισι 24 ωρες για να παρατηρεις και να διωχνεις τους κακους γειτονες!(ετσι ειναι ο σωστος αντμιν!)εγω δεν μπορω να αδιαφορισω!μονο να δημιουργω νεα θεματα κατα της διαχειρισης μπορω οκ??οχι οχι δεν φευγω απαιτω να μου δωσεις λιγη σημασια και αν μπορεις να τιμωρησεις τους κακους!αν δωσεις εστω κ μιση προειδοποιηση ισως και να συνεχισω την ηλιοθεραπεια μου!δεν ειναι φορουμ συτο!!!αν και ειμαι 24 ωρες εδω μεσα δεν ειναι φορουμ αυτο! :P :P


τους φραπέδες ξέχασες!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Christina82

> nikosD απαιτω να μου βαλεις πλυντηριο!και τον σκυλο βολτα!δεν ειναι πραγματα αυτα καλοκαιριατικα!ενταξει? απαιτω να εισαι πανω απο το πισι 24 ωρες για να παρατηρεις και να διωχνεις τους κακους γειτονες!(ετσι ειναι ο σωστος αντμιν!)εγω δεν μπορω να αδιαφορισω!μονο να δημιουργω νεα θεματα κατα της διαχειρισης μπορω οκ??οχι οχι δεν φευγω απαιτω να μου δωσεις λιγη σημασια και αν μπορεις να τιμωρησεις τους κακους!αν δωσεις εστω κ μιση προειδοποιηση ισως και να συνεχισω την ηλιοθεραπεια μου!δεν ειναι φορουμ συτο!!!αν και ειμαι 24 ωρες εδω μεσα δεν ειναι φορουμ αυτο! :P :P


Εισαι ειρων ή κανεις πλακα?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> τους φραπέδες ξέχασες!


Τους φραπεδες τους αναλαμβανω εγω σε λεω !!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## love28

> τους φραπέδες ξέχασες!


ασε ρε ουτε φραπεδες δεν κανει!ασε ρε νικολακι δλδ καλοκαιριατικα!παιζεις με τον πονο μας??δεν μπορεις ν πηγαινεις με τις ορεξεις του καθενος?
τι οχι??????
αποχωρω τοτε!!!

dora agxos εδω για τους παλαιοτερους!

----------


## love28

> Εισαι ειρων ή κανεις πλακα?


ειρων ειρωνικη ειρωνας!

----------


## Christina82

Love28 εχεις καταλαβει καθολου τι λεμε ή πεταγεσαι ετσι για να προκαλεσεις? Επειδη το θεμα ειναι σοβαρο και επειδη δεν εχεις γνωμη για το θεμα και ηρθες να παιξεις θα σε παρακαλεσω να εχεις καλυτερη συμπεριφορα και αν εχεις κατι να πεις πες το χωρις ειρωνειες? Τι εισαι 15 χρονων και συμπεριφερεσαι ανωριμα?

----------


## love28

> Love28 εχεις καταλαβει καθολου τι λεμε ή πεταγεσαι ετσι για να προκαλεσεις? Επειδη το θεμα ειναι σοβαρο και επειδη δεν εχεις γνωμη για το θεμα και ηρθες να παιξεις θα σε παρακαλεσω να εχεις καλυτερη συμπεριφορα και αν εχεις κατι να πεις πες το χωρις ειρωνειες? Τι εισαι 15 χρονων και συμπεριφερεσαι ανωριμα?


ευχομαι στον υψιστο να παρω λιγη απο την σοβαροτητα σου!16,5 ειμαι!δλδ δεν εχω δικαιωμα στην ανωριμοτητα??νικο δωστης προειδοποιηση σε παρακαλω!!τωρα ομως γιατι θιχτηκα ιδιαιτερως!!

----------


## Christina82

> ευχομαι στον υψιστο να παρω λιγη απο την σοβαροτητα σου!16,5 ειμαι!δλδ δεν εχω δικαιωμα στην ανωριμοτητα??νικο δωστης προειδοποιηση σε παρακαλω!!τωρα ομως γιατι θιχτηκα ιδιαιτερως!!


Μακαρι να παρεις λιγη απο την σοβαροτητα μου! Εισαι μικρο ακομα καποια στιγμη θα μεγαλωσεις. Λοιπον με εσενα δεν προκειται να ασχοληθω αλλο..

----------


## arktos

που εισαι ρε δώρα????

γιατί χαθηκες?

----------


## love28

> που εισαι ρε δώρα????
> 
> γιατί χαθηκες?


γεια σου ρε αρκτακι!ε ζητησα διαγραφη και συν τοις αλλοις ηθελα λιγο να ηρεμησω!εχω κ εγω τις μπορες μου  :Smile: 

ελπιζω να εισαι καλα αρκτος και να περνας ομορφα.

χριστινα μου οχι δεν υπαρχει λογος να ασχοληθεις μαζι μου,εγω το δεχομαι..δεξου κ εσυ οτι η διαχειριση δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενη να ασχοληθει μαζι σου κ με οποιον δεν θελει να ειναι εδω..δεν ειναι ο σωματοφυλακας μας!εδω ο καθενας τρωει τις φρικες του(κ εγω μαζι)οποιος δεν σου κανει αγνοησε τον!στα λεω γιατι κ εγω στο παρελθον εδω δεν αγνοουσα..κ ομως εγω βγηκα χαμενη!
αντε καλα μπανακια σε ολους!

----------


## iberis

Καλά τα λέτε όλοι σας! Μολις θυμήθηκα ότι στην παιδική μου ηλικία μία συμμαθήτριά μου στο νηπιαγωγείο, μου έχασε το δαχτυλιδάκι μου (υποπτεύομαι ότι το έκλεψε!). Απαιτώ από τον Νίκο να της κάνει μπαν όπου κι αν βρίσκεται!!!!
:Ρ
Σόρυ αλλά δεν κρατήθηκα, μου θύμησες παλιότερα θέματα με τα ίδια παράπονα και μου φαίνεται αστείο. Χριστίνα, ο Νίκος λειτουργεί σύμφωνα με την δική του κρίση κι όχι με την δική σου. Αν έχεις τόσο έντονα παράπονα, γιατί δεν το συζητάς μαζί του πριβέ? Προσωπικά όσες φορές χρειάστηκε να συζητήσω μαζί του πριβέ (για διάφορα θέματα και όχι αποκλειστικά για report) μια χαρά συνεννοήθηκα μαζί του (και ποτέ δεν απαίτησα κάτι). Συμφωνώ με clair ότι συνήθως όσοι κάνουν τέτοιου είδους παράπονα πάντα έχουν λερωμένη την φωλιά τους (τώρα για σένα δεν ξέρω, είσαι καινούρια και δεν έχω κάποια συγκεκριμένη άποψη).

----------


## arktos

καλα ειμαι!

περιμενω να ερθουν οι μερες των διακοπων.

εσύ θα μεινεις ή θα την κανεις πάλι?

( ο νικος εχει παει διακοπες!
προτίμησε την αγονη γραμμή πάλι.
κ εκει έχει συχνές διακοπες ρευματος! )

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

doraaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!! τι κανεις βρε ψυχη!!!!!!

παιδια βλεπουμε παντου συνομωσιες εγω λεω

----------


## πιεσμενη

Christina82 να σε ρωτησω κατι??Ανευ παρεξηγησεως....Εχεις προσεξει οτι καθε φορα που ανοιγεις θεμα γινεται ενας ελαφρυς χαμος κ μαλιστα το ενα στο ειχαν κλειδωσει?Επισης ..πιστευεις οτι τα θεματα που ανοιγεις εχουν να κανουν με φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστιρηξης 'η ειναι θεματα που θυμιζουν περισσοτερο λευκωμα??? Φιλι,ανεκδοτα ,καηκα απο τον ηλιο κλπ κλπ κλπ? Μην το παρεις σαν επιθεση γιατι ετσι μπορει να φαινεται αλλα δεν ειναι...απορια μου ειναι......

----------


## love28

> καλα ειμαι!
> 
> περιμενω να ερθουν οι μερες των διακοπων.
> 
> εσύ θα μεινεις ή θα την κανεις πάλι?
> 
> ( ο νικος εχει παει διακοπες!
> προτίμησε την αγονη γραμμή πάλι.
> κ εκει έχει συχνές διακοπες ρευματος! )



εγω ειμαι σε αδεια!γιαυτο κ μπηκα λιγουλακι!ο νικος σε λιγο θα παιρνει τα βουνα να μου το θυμηθεις!

----------


## Christina82

> Καλά τα λέτε όλοι σας! Μολις θυμήθηκα ότι στην παιδική μου ηλικία μία συμμαθήτριά μου στο νηπιαγωγείο, μου έχασε το δαχτυλιδάκι μου (υποπτεύομαι ότι το έκλεψε!). Απαιτώ από τον Νίκο να της κάνει μπαν όπου κι αν βρίσκεται!!!!
> :Ρ
> Σόρυ αλλά δεν κρατήθηκα, μου θύμησες παλιότερα θέματα με τα ίδια παράπονα και μου φαίνεται αστείο. Χριστίνα, ο Νίκος λειτουργεί σύμφωνα με την δική του κρίση κι όχι με την δική σου. Αν έχεις τόσο έντονα παράπονα, γιατί δεν το συζητάς μαζί του πριβέ? Προσωπικά όσες φορές χρειάστηκε να συζητήσω μαζί του πριβέ (για διάφορα θέματα και όχι αποκλειστικά για report) μια χαρά συνεννοήθηκα μαζί του (και ποτέ δεν απαίτησα κάτι). Συμφωνώ με clair ότι συνήθως *όσοι κάνουν τέτοιου είδους παράπονα πάντα έχουν λερωμένη την φωλιά τους* (τώρα για σένα δεν ξέρω, είσαι καινούρια και δεν έχω κάποια συγκεκριμένη άποψη).


Δεν ισχυει αυτο που λες.. λιγο ακυρο! Επειδη δεν εχω κανει τπτ αναρωτιεμαι με ποια κριση αγνοει καποια πραγματα.. δεν μιλαω μονο για μενα αλλα και για αλλους! Και οσο για το ειρωνικο σου στυλακι θα προτιμουσα να καταλαβαινες πρωτα απ'όλα τι παιζει και μετα να γελας και να αστειευεσαι.. Θα επρεπε να σεβεσαι και να ρωτας πριν απαντησεις!

----------


## love28

> doraaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!! τι κανεις βρε ψυχη!!!!!!
> 
> παιδια βλεπουμε παντου συνομωσιες εγω λεω


γεια σου ρε μπροκεν!!!!!!!!
οχι δεν ειναι θεμα συνομωσιας,απλα εγωισμου!να πηγαινουν ολοι με τα νερα μας!με τα δικα μας μετρα.

----------


## arktos

> εγω ειμαι σε αδεια!γιαυτο κ μπηκα λιγουλακι!ο νικος σε λιγο θα παιρνει τα βουνα να μου το θυμηθεις!



καθε φορά που σφίγγουν οι ζεστες συμβαινουν αυτα.

----------


## love28

> καθε φορά που σφίγγουν οι ζεστες συμβαινουν αυτα.


εχω ζησει πολλους καυσωνες εδω baby!  :Smile:

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

εμενα μαρεσει να ακουω τους προβληματισμους των αλλων αλλα μερικοι γμτ εχουν γινει ΠΟΛΥ γκρινιαριδες

----------


## love28

> εμενα μαρεσει να ακουω τους προβληματισμους των αλλων αλλα μερικοι γμτ εχουν γινει ΠΟΛΥ γκρινιαριδες



αγαμια και ζεστη σπαστικος συνδιασμος!

----------


## Christina82

> Christina82 να σε ρωτησω κατι??Ανευ παρεξηγησεως....Εχεις προσεξει οτι καθε φορα που ανοιγεις θεμα γινεται ενας ελαφρυς χαμος κ μαλιστα το ενα στο ειχαν κλειδωσει?Επισης ..πιστευεις οτι τα θεματα που ανοιγεις εχουν να κανουν με φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστιρηξης 'η ειναι θεματα που θυμιζουν περισσοτερο λευκωμα??? Φιλι,ανεκδοτα ,καηκα απο τον ηλιο κλπ κλπ κλπ? Μην το παρεις σαν επιθεση γιατι ετσι μπορει να φαινεται αλλα δεν ειναι...απορια μου ειναι......


Ναι τα θεωρω μερος ψυχολογιας.. το πως μπορει να νιωθει ο καθενας με κατι οπως το φιλι, οι φοβιες κλπ. Το μονο ασχετο ηταν το καψιμο. Επισης το οτι απανταω σε προβληματα αλλων δεν εχουν καμια σημασια? Επισης αυτο με τα ανεκδοτα ειχα σκοπο ψυχολογικο παλι αλλα πολλοι το πηραν ασχημα και εκλεισε. Τι θες να αποδειξεις με ολα αυτα? Αλλοι ειναι καλυτεροι που δεν γραφουν δικα τους θεματα?

----------


## love28

> Ναι τα θεωρω μερος ψυχολογιας.. το πως μπορει να νιωθει ο καθενας με κατι οπως το φιλι, οι φοβιες κλπ. Το μονο ασχετο ηταν το καψιμο. Επισης το οτι απανταω σε προβληματα αλλων δεν εχουν καμια σημασια? Επισης αυτο με τα ανεκδοτα ειχα σκοπο ψυχολογικο παλι αλλα πολλοι το πηραν ασχημα και εκλεισε. Τι θες να αποδειξεις με ολα αυτα? Αλλοι ειναι καλυτεροι που δεν γραφουν δικα τους θεματα?


εσυ τι θες να αποδειξεις?

----------


## Christina82

Δεν θελω να αποδειξω τπτ. Οτι θελω να πω το λεω καθαρα στην αρχη! Αναρωτιεμαι με ποια κριτικη ακυρωνει και δινει αναφορες...

----------


## claire

παιδιά το φόρουμ είναι πολύ καλό και όποιος θέλει να βοηθηθεί, βοηθιέται. ακόμα και άτομα με κόντρες, σπεύδουν να βοηθήσουν όταν μπορούν.
το ότι η διαχείρηση είναι χαλαρή σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις είναι υπερ μας και μερικοί δείχνουν να μην το καταλαβαίνουν.
επίσης ο νίκος έχει δική του κρίση. το ότι δεν βλέπει παντού λόγους για παρατήρηση δεν σημαίνει πως η κρίση του είναι λάθος. είναι πιο αντικειμενικός από εμάς.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

κ εσυ ακυρωνεις ατομα....οποιος κατηγορει ακυρωνει?

----------


## love28

οποιος θελει ας προτεινει στον νικο να γινει διαχειριστης,οποιος πιστευει οτι ειναι κατι ευκολο και αν τον διακατεχει αντικειμενικοτητα ας του στειλει πριβε την προταση του.

----------


## Christina82

> Christina82 να σε ρωτησω κατι??Ανευ παρεξηγησεως....*Εχεις προσεξει οτι καθε φορα που ανοιγεις θεμα γινεται ενας ελαφρυς χαμος* κ μαλιστα το ενα στο ειχαν κλειδωσει?Επισης ..πιστευεις οτι τα θεματα που ανοιγεις εχουν να κανουν με φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστιρηξης 'η ειναι θεματα που θυμιζουν περισσοτερο λευκωμα??? Φιλι,ανεκδοτα ,καηκα απο τον ηλιο κλπ κλπ κλπ? Μην το παρεις σαν επιθεση γιατι ετσι μπορει να φαινεται αλλα δεν ειναι...απορια μου ειναι......


Επισης να σου πω οτι δεν ισχυει αυτο που γραφεις. Μονο σε ενα θεμα μου εγινε χαμος...

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

το θεμα ειναι πως δεν ειμαστε παιδια δημοτικου να χουμε διαχειρηση-νταντα πανω στην κεφαλα μας. και μονο 2-3 φορες εχω δει να ανοιγουν κοτζαμ θεμα και να λενε τα παραπονα τους σαν παιδακια νηπιου στην δασκαλα για να κανει τους αλλους ντα

----------


## πιεσμενη

> Ναι τα θεωρω μερος ψυχολογιας.. το πως μπορει να νιωθει ο καθενας με κατι οπως το φιλι, οι φοβιες κλπ. Το μονο ασχετο ηταν το καψιμο. Επισης το οτι απανταω σε προβληματα αλλων δεν εχουν καμια σημασια? Επισης αυτο με τα ανεκδοτα ειχα σκοπο ψυχολογικο παλι αλλα πολλοι το πηραν ασχημα και εκλεισε. Τι θες να αποδειξεις με ολα αυτα? Αλλοι ειναι καλυτεροι που δεν γραφουν δικα τους θεματα?


Απλα προσπαθω να καταλαβω για πιο λογο μπηκες.... το θεμα με τ ανεκδοτα ηταν ενοχλητικο κ γι αυτο εκλεισε κ στο εξηγησαν γιατι ηταν ενοχλητικο.... κ δεν νομιζω οτι το φιλι εχει να κανει με ψυχολογια οπως την εννοουν εδω μεσα-εκτος αν εχω καταλαβει εγω λαθος- οι φοβιες εχει κ ειδικο μερος(ουτε αυτο ξερω πως το αποκαλουν εδω)

----------


## Christina82

> κ εσυ ακυρωνεις ατομα....οποιος κατηγορει ακυρωνει?


Τι σχεση εχει αυτο? Δεν ακυρωνω κανεναν...

----------


## πιεσμενη

> Επισης να σου πω οτι δεν ισχυει αυτο που γραφεις. Μονο σε ενα θεμα μου εγινε χαμος...


Σ αυτο εχεις δικιο γιατι μπερδεψα το θεμα με τις Μπροκεν μονο που η ιδια στην ουσια ελαχιστα ειχε γραψει απ οτι θυμαμαι εν αντιθεση με σενα..γι αυτο κ μπερδευτηκα...  :Smile:

----------


## Christina82

> Απλα προσπαθω να καταλαβω για πιο λογο μπηκες.... το θεμα με τ ανεκδοτα ηταν ενοχλητικο κ γι αυτο εκλεισε κ στο εξηγησαν γιατι ηταν ενοχλητικο.... κ δεν νομιζω οτι το φιλι εχει να κανει με ψυχολογια οπως την εννοουν εδω μεσα-εκτος αν εχω καταλαβει εγω λαθος- οι φοβιες εχει κ ειδικο μερος(ουτε αυτο ξερω πως το αποκαλουν εδω)


Δεν χρειαζεται να καταλαβεις! Οποιος καταλαβαινει καλως.. ειναι ακυρο να συζηταμε για αυτο. Αν θες στειλε μου πμ.

----------


## love28

μην ειστε ευθικτοι!εχω φαει φουλ αναφορες και την καλημερα μου με τον νικο δεν την εχασα!
μην τρελενεστε!ολοι εχουμε τις ασχημες στιγμες μας!ολοι ανταλλαζουμε κουβεντες δεν εγινε τιποτα!χαλαρωστεεεεεεε!ηθε λα να ξερα ετσι κανετε-κανουμε κ εξω?οποιος μας την λεει του κανουμε μηνυση? χαχα

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

o κοσμος μπερδευεται και μεσα σε ενα θεμα που μπορει πχ να υπαρξει ενας ανταγωνισμος μια διαμαχη ρε παιδι μ, μετα κραταει μανιατικο λες και μοιρασαν λαθος τα αμπελια

----------


## DissolvedGirl

> οταν νιωθεις να σε προσβαλλουν, να σε κατηγορουν, να σε απειλουν, δεν ειναι οτι του πεις, ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να κανει κατι για να προστατεψει το μελος, ειδαλως το μελος θα αναγκαστει να προστατεψει τον εαυτο του οπως μπορει, και τοτε ξεφευγουμε και γαμαμε το θεμα με καβγαδες και βρισιδια. οπως ακριβως και στη κανονικη ζωη, εαν καποιος σε προσβαλλε, σε κατηγορησε, σε απειλησε, καλεις την αστυνομια, δε παιρνεις το νομο στα χερια σου κι οποιον παρει ο διαολος (νομιζω)...


Και έρχεται η αστυνομία να τσεκάρει, και ΜΟΝΟ αν με ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΡΙΤΗΡΙΑ δει κάποιου είδους παράβαση ή πρόβλημα αναλαμβάνει δράση. Δε πα να φωνάζεις και να χτυπιέσαι εσύ, αν το θέμα δεν εμπίπτει σε κατηγορίες ΚΑΘΑΡΑ καταγεγραμμένες, η αστυνομία δεν κάνει τίποτα. Αν θεωρήσει ότι δεν υπάρχει αντικειμενική παραβίαση, σε ηρεμεί, σε κατατοπίζει στο ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙΤΑΙ για την παρέμβασή της, και σε μέμφει κιόλας που, επειδή εσύ την είδες υπερ-ευαίσθητος και δεν μπορείς να διαχειριστείς μόνος σου τα θέματά σου, κουβάλησες κοτζάμ αστυνομία που έχει πολύ πιο σοβαρά θέματα να διαχειριστεί... Και για να το ξέρεις, υπάρχει και σοβαρότατη καταγγελία/μήνυση για άτομα που καλούν την αστυνομία χωρίς τελικά να υπάρχει λόγος.

Μη νομίζεις λοιπόν ότι καλείς αστυνομία και η αστυνομία έρχεται πάντα να προστατέψει όποιον την κάλεσε  :Smile:  Και επειδή ο Νίκος ΔΕΝ είναι αστυνομία, δεν έχει και κανένα λόγο να ανταποκρίνεται σε ΚΑΘΕΝΟΣ το κάλεσμα, όπως υποχρεούται η κανονική αστυνομία.

----------


## Christina82

Μιλαω για επαναλαμβανομενες ασχημες συμπεριφορες και οχι μονο ως προς ενα ατομο μονο αλλα σε πολλα.. δεν κραταω τπτ μανιατικο. Απλα βλεπω την αδικια εδω μεσα.. να την πληρωνουν ατομα που ουσιαστικα δεν φταινε.. τι νηπιαγωγιο και βλακειες μου λετε. Προφανως δεν εχετε καταλαβει τπτ. Ειμαι ικανοποιημενη τουλαχιστον που πολλοι αλλοι εδω μεσα ξερουν και καταλαβαινουν..

----------


## πιεσμενη

> Δεν χρειαζεται να καταλαβεις! Οποιος καταλαβαινει καλως.. ειναι ακυρο να συζηταμε για αυτο. Αν θες στειλε μου πμ.


Christina82 δεν θελω να μπω σ αυτη την διαδικασια...εχω τοσα προβληματα στο κεφαλι μου που δεν μπορω να φορτοθω κ προβληματα αλλων.....ισως να μην θελεις να μου πεις το προβλημα σου αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει κ λογος για πμ οπως το λετε εδω....  :Smile:

----------


## Christina82

> Christina82 δεν θελω να μπω σ αυτη την διαδικασια...εχω τοσα προβληματα στο κεφαλι μου που δεν μπορω να φορτοθω κ προβληματα αλλων.....ισως να μην θελεις να μου πεις το προβλημα σου αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει κ λογος για πμ οπως το λετε εδω....


Δεν υπαρχει τοτε λογος να με ρωτας και ποσο μαλλον οταν το θεμα αφορα κατι ασχετο. Αν ποτε θελησεις ανοιξε ενα θεμα και ρωτα με οτι θες  :Smile:

----------


## love28

> Μιλαω για επαναλαμβανομενες ασχημες συμπεριφορες και οχι μονο ως προς ενα ατομο μονο αλλα σε πολλα.. δεν κραταω τπτ μανιατικο. Απλα βλεπω την αδικια εδω μεσα.. να την πληρωνουν ατομα που ουσιαστικα δεν φταινε.. τι νηπιαγωγιο και βλακειες μου λετε. Προφανως δεν εχετε καταλαβει τπτ. Ειμαι ικανοποιημενη τουλαχιστον που πολλοι αλλοι εδω μεσα ξερουν και καταλαβαινουν..


εισαι απο τον μαιο εδω λες οι πιο παλιοι να ειναι ολοι τρελοι?λες να μην καταλαβαινουν αυτοι?εσυ εισαι η κυρια πολυξερου?

----------


## πιεσμενη

> εισαι απο τον μαιο εδω λες οι πιο παλιοι να ειναι ολοι τρελοι?λες να μην καταλαβαινουν αυτοι?εσυ εισαι η κυρια πολυξερου?


Τα θεματα που ανοιγω εχουν παντα να κανουν με τα προβληματα μου...αν σε καποιο θεμα μου εχεις να πεις κατι ουσιαστικο κ οχι απλα ενα μηνυμα σαν φιλικο χτυπημα στην πλατη ειναι παντα ευπροσδεκτο....  :Smile:

----------


## Christina82

Χαχαχαχαχαχαχααα!

----------


## love28

> Τα θεματα που ανοιγω εχουν παντα να κανουν με τα προβληματα μου...αν σε καποιο θεμα μου εχεις να πεις κατι ουσιαστικο κ οχι απλα ενα μηνυμα σαν φιλικο χτυπημα στην πλατη ειναι παντα ευπροσδεκτο....


στην χριστινα αναφερομουν συγνωμη κιολας!

----------


## πιεσμενη

> στην χριστινα αναφερομουν συγνωμη κιολας!


Κ μενα για την christina ηταν το μηνυμα μου πως εγινε αυτο το μπαχαλο οεο??χαχαχχαχαχ!!!

----------


## love28

> Κ μενα για την christina ηταν το μυνημα μου πως εγινε αυτο το μπαχαλο οεο??χαχαχχαχαχ!!!


πιεσμενη αποσυμπιεσου τωρα!αντε μην πεσουν μπαν! :P

----------


## πιεσμενη

> πιεσμενη αποσυμπιεσου τωρα!αντε μην πεσουν μπαν! :P


Υπαρχει εδω θαλαμος για...αποσυμπιεση???  :Wink:

----------


## love28

> Χαχαχαχαχαχαχααα!



εσυ μου αρεσει που εισαι εντος θεματος χαχανουλα :P

----------


## love28

> Υπαρχει εδω θαλαμος για...αποσυμπιεση???


κανε οτι μπορεις!

----------


## iberis

> Δεν ισχυει αυτο που λες.. λιγο ακυρο! Επειδη δεν εχω κανει τπτ αναρωτιεμαι με ποια κριση αγνοει καποια πραγματα.. δεν μιλαω μονο για μενα αλλα και για αλλους! Και οσο για το ειρωνικο σου στυλακι θα προτιμουσα να καταλαβαινες πρωτα απ'όλα τι παιζει και μετα να γελας και να αστειευεσαι.. Θα επρεπε να σεβεσαι και να ρωτας πριν απαντησεις!


Καλά. Την άλλη φορά θα βαράω και προσοχές!
Μια πλάκα κάναμε κυρία "nature" (οι παλιοί θα κατάλαβαν:Ρ) και μετά σου μίλησα σοβαρά. Κι εγώ θα προτιμούσα να μην γκρινιάζεις και κλαίγεσαι εσύ και κάποιοι άλλοι αλλά οκ δημοκρατία έχουμε!
Πάλι συμφωνώ με claire, ο Νίκος είναι πιο αντικειμενικός αφού δεν μας ξέρει κι από χθες προκειμένου να μοιράζει προειδοποιήσεις ανάλογα με συμπάθειες.
Chill out και καλοκαίρι έχουμε, να πάμε για κανά μπανάκι πριν μας στείλει άλλος για banάκι :Ρ

----------


## Christina82

> Καλά. Την άλλη φορά θα βαράω και προσοχές!
> Μια πλάκα κάναμε κυρία "nature" (οι παλιοί θα κατάλαβαν:Ρ) και μετά σου μίλησα σοβαρά. Κι εγώ θα προτιμούσα να μην γκρινιάζεις και κλαίγεσαι εσύ και κάποιοι άλλοι αλλά οκ δημοκρατία έχουμε!
> Πάλι συμφωνώ με claire, ο Νίκος είναι πιο αντικειμενικός αφού δεν μας ξέρει κι από χθες προκειμένου να μοιράζει προειδοποιήσεις ανάλογα με συμπάθειες.
> Chill out και καλοκαίρι έχουμε, να πάμε για κανά μπανάκι πριν μας στείλει άλλος για banάκι :Ρ


Τι εννοεις λεγοντας κυρια nature? Τελος παντων ηθελα απλα να κρατησουμε το θεμα σε σοβαρο επιπεδο αλλα δεν παιζει τελικα κατι τετοιο.. δεν υπαρχει σεβασμος!

----------


## love28

> Τι εννοεις λεγοντας κυρια nature? Τελος παντων ηθελα απλα να κρατησουμε το θεμα σε σοβαρο επιπεδο αλλα δεν παιζει τελικα κατι τετοιο.. δεν υπαρχει σεβασμος!


τον σεβασμο τον κερδιζουμε..

----------


## iberis

> .. δεν υπαρχει σεβασμος!


Άστα να πάνε! Ούτε και λογική πολλές φορές!

----------


## Christina82

Οι ακυρες ατακες στα... σκουπιδια!

----------


## πιεσμενη

> Τι εννοεις λεγοντας κυρια nature? Τελος παντων ηθελα απλα να κρατησουμε το θεμα σε σοβαρο επιπεδο αλλα δεν παιζει τελικα κατι τετοιο.. δεν υπαρχει σεβασμος!


Αχ βρε Christina οι περισσοτεροι εδω ..ο καθενας με τον τροπο του προσπαθει να σου πει οτι ειναι λιγο ακυρο το θεμα σου.... Δεν ειναι θεμα σεβασμου η ασεβειας αν κ εδω που τα λεμε την στιγμη που κατα καποιο τροπο '' επιτιθεσαι '' στην διαχειριση ειναι λιγο ασεβες απο μερους σου...Σου ειπαν κ αλλοι...οτι παραπονο εχεις πριβε μηνυμα στην διαχειριση....  :Smile:

----------


## Christina82

> Άστα να πάνε! Ούτε και λογική πολλές φορές!


..ναι συμφωνω!

----------


## iberis

> ..ναι συμφωνω!


Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις, δεν μπορεί κι ο Νίκος να ασχολείται με του καθενός τα παράπονα, παρεμβαίνει μόνο όταν κρίνει ότι πρέπει.
Είδες, στα λόγια μου ήρθες!
Problem solved :P

----------


## niah

Ρε παιδια μια ερωτηση.Γνωριζετε ή ρωτησατε τι εχει συμβει πριν αρχισετε να κατακρινετε με ειρωνιες και αναφορες σε παιδιαρισματα?
Εγω δεν ξερω και γι αυτο δεν πηρα και θεση οσον αφορα την αντιμετωπιση της διαχειρησης.Γι αυτο και αναφερθηκα καθαρα στα παραπονα μου προς μια χρηστρια του φορουμ και δεν επεκταθηκα στο θεμα της διαχειρησης.
Απ οσο εχω καταλαβει διαμαρτυρεται γιατι πηρε αναφορα για θεμα που ξεκινησε απο αλλου χωρις να τιμωρηθει η αλλη πλευρα που προκαλεσε το "θεμα".Αυτο καταλαβα απ τα πρωτα ποστ.Μπορει και να ειμαι ακυρη,παντως δεν παιρνω θεση γιατι πραγματικα δεν γνωριζω τι ακριβως εχει συμβει.
Εσεις γιατι επιτιθεστε διχως να ξερετε?και χωρις να κανετε τον κοπο να ρωτησετε.Αν νιωθει αδικια διοτι τιμωρηθηκε διχως να φταιει δεν δικαιουται να παραπονεθει?
Χριστινα αν ειναι ετσι τα πραγματα γιατι δεν εστειλες π.μ στον Νικο?
Εξηγησε μας λιγο την κατασταση

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Και έρχεται η αστυνομία να τσεκάρει, και ΜΟΝΟ αν με ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΡΙΤΗΡΙΑ δει κάποιου είδους παράβαση ή πρόβλημα αναλαμβάνει δράση. Δε πα να φωνάζεις και να χτυπιέσαι εσύ, αν το θέμα δεν εμπίπτει σε κατηγορίες ΚΑΘΑΡΑ καταγεγραμμένες, η αστυνομία δεν κάνει τίποτα. Αν θεωρήσει ότι δεν υπάρχει αντικειμενική παραβίαση, σε ηρεμεί, σε κατατοπίζει στο ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙΤΑΙ για την παρέμβασή της, και σε μέμφει κιόλας που, επειδή εσύ την είδες υπερ-ευαίσθητος και δεν μπορείς να διαχειριστείς μόνος σου τα θέματά σου, κουβάλησες κοτζάμ αστυνομία που έχει πολύ πιο σοβαρά θέματα να διαχειριστεί... Και για να το ξέρεις, υπάρχει και σοβαρότατη καταγγελία/μήνυση για άτομα που καλούν την αστυνομία χωρίς τελικά να υπάρχει λόγος.
> 
> Μη νομίζεις λοιπόν ότι καλείς αστυνομία και η αστυνομία έρχεται πάντα να προστατέψει όποιον την κάλεσε  Και επειδή ο Νίκος ΔΕΝ είναι αστυνομία, δεν έχει και κανένα λόγο να ανταποκρίνεται σε ΚΑΘΕΝΟΣ το κάλεσμα, όπως υποχρεούται η κανονική αστυνομία.


ολα αυτα περι αστυνομιας ειναι τελειως off topic κι εγω το χρησιμοποιησα απλα σαν παραδειγμα. εισαι εξυπνη, αλλα αμα δε ξερεις καν τι παιχτηκε εδω στο φορουμ καλυτερα να μη λες τα δικα σου. πως θα σου φαινοταν εαν εμπαινες σε ενα θεμα να κανεις συζητηση και ενα μελος το οποιο δεν ειχε απολυτως καμια γνωση κι αποψη γιαυτο που συζητουσαμε, κι επειδη το θεμα του μοιαζε παρανομο, αρχιζε να κατηγορει και να απειλει τους αλλους πως αμα συνεχιστει η κουβεντα θα κινηθει νομικα ? συν το οτι αυτη που αρχισε τις απειλες, με προσβαλλε λες και με ξερει προσωπικα χωρις να εχω αναφερει καν το ονομα της! και μετα απ'αυτο, κι αφου με κατηγορουσε με τις ψευτιες της και πανω στα νευρα μου την ειπα μαλακισμενη, ο admin αντι να της δωσει περισσοτερες προειδοποιησεις που ξεκινησε ολη τη φασαρια, εδωσε 2 σε εμενα απλα επειδη εγραψα μια βρισια. αυτο ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΔΙΚΙΑ, δε γινεται να προσπαθω να αμυνθω, και στο τελος να τρωω και περισσοτερες προειδοποιησεις ενω η αλλη η μουρλη ξεκινησε την επιθεση!




> εισαι απο τον μαιο εδω λες οι πιο παλιοι να ειναι ολοι τρελοι?λες να μην καταλαβαινουν αυτοι?εσυ εισαι η κυρια πολυξερου?


δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι παλιο μελος για να καταλαβει κανεις τι παιχνιδι παιζεται εδω μεσα. εδω ο αλλος ο ανθρωπος που ηταν καινουργιο μελος προχτες, μπηκε και σε δυο μερες με τις κατηγοριες και τα βρισιδια που φαγε, εφυγε κακην κακως! φυσικα ο admin ηταν απων και σ'υτο, σαν να μη θελει να ρχονται νεα μελη στο φορουμ.




> Πάλι συμφωνώ με claire, ο Νίκος είναι πιο αντικειμενικός αφού δεν μας ξέρει κι από χθες προκειμένου να μοιράζει προειδοποιήσεις ανάλογα με συμπάθειες.


ακριβως επειδη δε μας ξερει κι απο χτες, θα πρεπε να μας συμπεριφερεται δικαια! δε γινεται να με προσβαλλουν εμενα προσωπικα, να παταω report και να μη κανει τπτ στο μελος που με προσβαλλε. ενω στα αλλα μελη με το παραμικρο report τους να τρωω 2 ολοκληρες προειδοποιησεις. λιγη παραπανω δικαιοσυνη και ισοτητα δε θα εβλαπτε.

----------


## love28

υπαρχει και η αποχωρηση επαναλαμβανω..

----------


## deleted-member30-03

ε οχι δεν ειναι δικαιο αυτο το πραμα, να αποχωρουν τα μελη που θελουν να κανουν κουβεντα επειδη δυο τρεις χρηστριες καναν τσιφλικι τους το φορουμ κι εχουν ασυλια. ας το μετονομασει ο NikosD. το φορουμ σε φορουμ της ταδε να μεινουν μονο τα μελη που την γουσταρουν εδω μεσα, αλλιως να φερετε ισοτιμα κι οπως αξιζει σε ολους. δεν ειμαστε ζωα να ανεχομαστε τις ασχημες συμπεριφορες τους!

----------


## carrot

Δεν θέλει πολύ φιλοσοφία, η ουσία είναι ότι *εδώ μέσα μπαίνουν διάφοροι περίεργοι για να τσακωθούν με αγνώστους, να ξεδώσουν, αφού δεν τους παίρνει να το κάνουν στην πραγματική ζωή*, ξέρουν ότι εκεί έχει πιο βαρυές καμπανες. Αυτά χωρίς να θέλω να κουράζω με μεγάλες παραγραφους,

----------


## love28

> ε οχι δεν ειναι δικαιο αυτο το πραμα, να αποχωρουν τα μελη που θελουν να κανουν κουβεντα επειδη δυο τρεις χρηστριες καναν τσιφλικι τους το φορουμ κι εχουν ασυλια. ας το μετονομασει ο NikosD. το φορουμ σε φορουμ της ταδε να μεινουν μονο τα μελη που την γουσταρουν εδω μεσα, αλλιως να φερετε ισοτιμα κι οπως αξιζει σε ολους. δεν ειμαστε ζωα να ανεχομαστε τις ασχημες συμπεριφορες τους!


κενο πιστευεις οτι επιτελεις εργο εδω μεσα??εσυ δεν προκαλεις με την συμπεριφορα σου?
εσυ εισαι ο τελειος?αν εισαι τελειος φυγε εσυ..απλα πραγματα.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

τουλαχιστον δεν κρινω τον καθε ενα προσωπικα, ουτε κακοχαρακτηριζω χωρις λογο, ουτε ποτε απειλησα. εγω δεν ασχολουμαι με αυτους που δεν ασχολουνται μαζι μου, απλα την αποψουλα μου ποσταρω σε οποιο θεμα βρω ενδιαφερον, τπτ παραπανω!

----------


## pythagoras23

> εισαι απο τον μαιο εδω λες οι πιο παλιοι να ειναι ολοι τρελοι?λες να μην καταλαβαινουν αυτοι?εσυ εισαι η κυρια πολυξερου?


οι παλαιουρες ειμαστε ολοι τρελοι...εχει πολλες υπηρεσιες η μοναδα(φορουμ)....και ο διοικητης(NikosD) μας εχει δουλειες μην τον νευριαζετε θα μας πηξει...

----------


## DissolvedGirl

> ολα αυτα περι αστυνομιας ειναι τελειως off topic κι εγω το χρησιμοποιησα απλα σαν παραδειγμα. εισαι εξυπνη, αλλα αμα δε ξερεις καν τι παιχτηκε εδω στο φορουμ καλυτερα να μη λες τα δικα σου.


Εσύ μάλλον δεν είσαι τελικά και τόσο έξυπνος -μπορεί να φταίει και η ζέστη, δεν ξέρω- αφού δεν έπιασες τον παραλληλισμό αστυνομία-Νίκος. Να στο πω πιο καθαρά μήπως και γραφτεί;
Το φόρουμ, όπως και η πολιτεία, έχει τους δικούς της συγκεκριμένους και αυστηρά οριοθετημένους κανόνες, που είναι βασικά οι ίδιοι με τα περισσότερα φόρουμ, άντε λίγο πιο αυστηροί επειδή είναι ειδικό το συγκεκριμένο. Ο Νίκος, όπως και η αστυνομία, έρχεται και ΤΣΕΚΑΡΕΙ να δει το λόγω που κάποιος έκανε αναφορά σε κάποιο άλλο μέλος. Αν κατά την κρίση του και ακολουθώντας τους κανόνες του φόρουμ, το εν λόγω μέλος ή κείμενο ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΑΒΙΑΖΕΙ κάποιον από τους αντικειμενικούς κανόνες του φόρουμ, δεν το προχωράει το θέμα, όπως και η αστυνομία ΔΕΝ συλλαμβάνει κανέναν ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ επειδή της έγινε αναφορά.




> πως θα σου φαινοταν εαν εμπαινες σε ενα θεμα να κανεις συζητηση και ενα μελος το οποιο δεν ειχε απολυτως καμια γνωση κι αποψη γιαυτο που συζητουσαμε, κι επειδη το θεμα του μοιαζε παρανομο, αρχιζε να κατηγορει και να απειλει τους αλλους πως αμα συνεχιστει η κουβεντα θα κινηθει νομικα ? συν το οτι αυτη που αρχισε τις απειλες, με προσβαλλε λες και με ξερει προσωπικα χωρις να εχω αναφερει καν το ονομα της! και μετα απ'αυτο, κι αφου με κατηγορουσε με τις ψευτιες της και πανω στα νευρα μου την ειπα μαλακισμενη, ο admin αντι να της δωσει περισσοτερες προειδοποιησεις που ξεκινησε ολη τη φασαρια, εδωσε 2 σε εμενα απλα επειδη εγραψα μια βρισια. αυτο ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΔΙΚΙΑ, δε γινεται να προσπαθω να αμυνθω, και στο τελος να τρωω και περισσοτερες προειδοποιησεις ενω η αλλη η μουρλη ξεκινησε την επιθεση!


Ρε συ ΚΕΝΟ, ήρθε κανείς να σε μπαγλαρώσει; ΟΧΙ. Αν σου έγινε καταγγελία τελικά είσαι σίγουρος; Ασε τους άλλους να κάνουν αυτό που πιστεύουν, και κάνε και εσύ το δικό σου. ΣΤΑ ΟΥΜΠΑΛΑ ΤΗΣ την έγραψε προφανώς η Safeline την καταγγελία, αν δεν εμπίπτει στα δικά της στάνταρ για το τι αποτελεί κίνδυνο. Και όσο για το ποιος άρχισε την επίθεση, να σου κάνω άλλον έναν παραλληλισμό, επειδή είσαι άντρας: Σε έναν καυγά, το ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι έχει διαφορά ποιος θα πει την πρώτη βρισιά και ποιος θα ρίξει την πρώτη μπουνιά. Αν καλεστεί η αστυνομία, θα συλλάβει αυτόν που ΧΕΙΡΟΔΙΚΗΣΕ πρώτος και όχι αυτόν που έβρισε. Αν για παράδειγμα το μέλος σου είπε "άντε ρε κακομοίρη απο εκεί" και εσύ απάντησες "θα έρθω ρε από εκεί μωρή, θα είσαι εκεί να σε γαμήσω;" *εσύ* θα φας την προειδοποίηση... θέλει πολλή σκέψη;

Απλά πράγματα ρε παιδιά. Η ειρωνία είναι αποδεκτή. Ο σαρκασμός είναι αποδεκτός. Η κριτική και η επιδοκιμασία, όπως και η αποδοκιμασία, είναι αποδεκτές. Η επιθετική γραφή είναι αποδεκτή. Η προσωπική επίθεση δεν είναι. Οι βρισιές δεν είναι. Οι σωματικές απειλές δεν είναι. Ο κάθε ένας μπορεί να κάνει ΟΣΕΣ αναφορές θέλει ΟΠΟΥ θέλει, αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι ΘΑ ΕΙΣΑΚΟΥΣΤΟΥΝ απλά και μόνο επειδή τις έκανε. ΕΛΕΟΟΟΟΟΣ!

----------


## Christina82

> Ρε παιδια μια ερωτηση.Γνωριζετε ή ρωτησατε τι εχει συμβει πριν αρχισετε να κατακρινετε με ειρωνιες και αναφορες σε παιδιαρισματα?
> Εγω δεν ξερω και γι αυτο δεν πηρα και θεση οσον αφορα την αντιμετωπιση της διαχειρησης.Γι αυτο και αναφερθηκα καθαρα στα παραπονα μου προς μια χρηστρια του φορουμ και δεν επεκταθηκα στο θεμα της διαχειρησης.
> Απ οσο εχω καταλαβει διαμαρτυρεται γιατι πηρε αναφορα για θεμα που ξεκινησε απο αλλου χωρις να τιμωρηθει η αλλη πλευρα που προκαλεσε το "θεμα".Αυτο καταλαβα απ τα πρωτα ποστ.Μπορει και να ειμαι ακυρη,παντως δεν παιρνω θεση γιατι πραγματικα δεν γνωριζω τι ακριβως εχει συμβει.
> Εσεις γιατι επιτιθεστε διχως να ξερετε?και χωρις να κανετε τον κοπο να ρωτησετε.Αν νιωθει αδικια διοτι τιμωρηθηκε διχως να φταιει δεν δικαιουται να παραπονεθει?
> Χριστινα αν ειναι ετσι τα πραγματα γιατι δεν εστειλες π.μ στον Νικο?
> Εξηγησε μας λιγο την κατασταση


Το σκεφτηκα για πμ αλλα ηθελα να δωσω την δυνατοτητα και σε αλλα ατομα να μιλησουν αν νιωθουν αδικημενοι... Και σε οσα γραφεις σε βρισκω πολυ λογικο ανθρωπο και δικαιο. Μπραβο σου!

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Εσύ μάλλον δεν είσαι τελικά και τόσο έξυπνος -μπορεί να φταίει και η ζέστη, δεν ξέρω- αφού δεν έπιασες τον παραλληλισμό αστυνομία-Νίκος. Να στο πω πιο καθαρά μήπως και γραφτεί;
> Το φόρουμ, όπως και η πολιτεία, έχει τους δικούς της συγκεκριμένους και αυστηρά οριοθετημένους κανόνες, που είναι βασικά οι ίδιοι με τα περισσότερα φόρουμ, άντε λίγο πιο αυστηροί επειδή είναι ειδικό το συγκεκριμένο. Ο Νίκος, όπως και η αστυνομία, έρχεται και ΤΣΕΚΑΡΕΙ να δει το λόγω που κάποιος έκανε αναφορά σε κάποιο άλλο μέλος. Αν κατά την κρίση του και ακολουθώντας τους κανόνες του φόρουμ, το εν λόγω μέλος ή κείμενο ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΑΒΙΑΖΕΙ κάποιον από τους αντικειμενικούς κανόνες του φόρουμ, δεν το προχωράει το θέμα, όπως και η αστυνομία ΔΕΝ συλλαμβάνει κανέναν ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ επειδή της έγινε αναφορά.


οτι του φανει του λολοστεφανη. αντικειμενικη κριση ομως ποτε δεν υπαρχει. ειδικα οταν εχουμε γνωστους και λαδωσουμε, ετσι ? 




> Ρε συ ΚΕΝΟ, ήρθε κανείς να σε μπαγλαρώσει; ΟΧΙ. Αν σου έγινε καταγγελία τελικά είσαι σίγουρος; Ασε τους άλλους να κάνουν αυτό που πιστεύουν, και κάνε και εσύ το δικό σου. ΣΤΑ ΟΥΜΠΑΛΑ ΤΗΣ την έγραψε προφανώς η Safeline την καταγγελία, αν δεν εμπίπτει στα δικά της στάνταρ για το τι αποτελεί κίνδυνο. Και όσο για το ποιος άρχισε την επίθεση, να σου κάνω άλλον έναν παραλληλισμό, επειδή είσαι άντρας: Σε έναν καυγά, το ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι έχει διαφορά ποιος θα πει την πρώτη βρισιά και ποιος θα ρίξει την πρώτη μπουνιά. Αν καλεστεί η αστυνομία, θα συλλάβει αυτόν που ΧΕΙΡΟΔΙΚΗΣΕ πρώτος και όχι αυτόν που έβρισε. Αν για παράδειγμα το μέλος σου είπε "άντε ρε κακομοίρη απο εκεί" και εσύ απάντησες "θα έρθω ρε από εκεί μωρή, θα είσαι εκεί να σε γαμήσω;" *εσύ* θα φας την προειδοποίηση... θέλει πολλή σκέψη;


πρεπει να ρθει να με μπαγλαρωσει δλδ ? πρεπει να μπλεξει καποιος επειδη η φαντασια της αλλης ειναι αρρωστημενη και φανταζεται τα χειροτερα για τα αλλα μελη ? αν ειναι κι εγω να απειλω για μηνυσεις και να τρεχω καθημερινα με το παραμικρο στο Γ.Α.Δ.Α. απλα επειδη με τη φαντασια μου πλαθω τα χειροτερα σεναρια για χρηστριες εδω μεσα. μπορω ανετοτατα να το κανω, εδω διπλα μου ειναι το κτιριο!




> Απλά πράγματα ρε παιδιά. Η ειρωνία είναι αποδεκτή. Ο σαρκασμός είναι αποδεκτός. Η κριτική και η επιδοκιμασία, όπως και η αποδοκιμασία, είναι αποδεκτές. Η επιθετική γραφή είναι αποδεκτή. Η προσωπική επίθεση δεν είναι. Οι βρισιές δεν είναι. Οι σωματικές απειλές δεν είναι. Ο κάθε ένας μπορεί να κάνει ΟΣΕΣ αναφορές θέλει ΟΠΟΥ θέλει, αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι ΘΑ ΕΙΣΑΚΟΥΣΤΟΥΝ απλά και μόνο επειδή τις έκανε. ΕΛΕΟΟΟΟΟΣ!


συμφωνω, μονο που επαναλαμβανω οτι δεν εκρινα κανεναν προσωπικα, ουτε κατηγορισα χωρις λογο, ουτε απειλησα ποτε!

----------


## DissolvedGirl

> οτι του φανει του λολοστεφανη. αντικειμενικη κριση ομως ποτε δεν υπαρχει. ειδικα οταν εχουμε γνωστους και λαδωσουμε, ετσι ?


Ρε ΚΕΝΟ, πως δηλαδή λαδώνεται η διαχείρηση του φόρουμ; Με ηλεκτρονικές πίπες; Μη λέμε και ό,τι μαλακία μας κατεβαίνει στο κεφάλι...
Δεν είπα πουθενά για αντικειμενική κρίση, μόνο για αντικειμενικούς κανόνες, οι οποίοι θέλουμε δε θέλουμε, είναι ίδιοι για τους πάντες, και για τα περισσότερα φόρουμ. Επίσης θέλουμε δε θέλουμε, επειδή το φόρουμ πράγματι ΔΕΝ είναι τσιφλίκι μας αλλά του Νίκου, η δική του κρίση είναι πάνω από όλα. Από όσο έχω δει, κρατάει τις αποστάσεις του προσπαθώντας να μην παραβιάσει *καμία ελευθερία κανενός*, και εμπλέκεται όταν τα πράγματα ξεφεύγουν τελείως με οποιουδήποτε νοήμονα ανθρώπου τα κριτήρια... και σε όποιον δεν αρέσει, το πληκτρολόγιό του και σε άλλη ιστοσελίδα.




> πρεπει να ρθει να με μπαγλαρωσει δλδ ? πρεπει να μπλεξει καποιος επειδη η φαντασια της αλλης ειναι αρρωστημενη και φανταζεται τα χειροτερα για τα αλλα μελη ? αν ειναι κι εγω να απειλω για μηνυσεις και να τρεχω καθημερινα με το παραμικρο στο Γ.Α.Δ.Α. απλα επειδη με τη φαντασια μου πλαθω τα χειροτερα σεναρια για χρηστριες εδω μεσα. μπορω ανετοτατα να το κανω, εδω διπλα μου ειναι το κτιριο!


Και ποιος σου είπε ότι θα μπλέξεις επειδή κάποιος σου έκανε μια αναφορά; Ακόμα χειρότερα, ποιος σου είπε ότι θα μπαγλαρωθείς; Αν τρέχεις συνέχεια στη Γ.Α.Δ.Α για ψύλλου πήδημα, ΕΣΕΝΑ θα συλλάβουν για παρενόχληση της αρχής! Φανταστικές αναφορές και μηνύσεις μπορεί να κάνει ο καθένας αν αισθάνεται τόσο γελοίος, αλλά να είσαι σίγουρος ότι, ακόμα και αν κάνει πραγματική αναφορά, το ίδιο το σύστημα θα την σταματήσει απ'το να επεξεργαστεί... εκτός αν είναι πράγματι άξια προσοχής... αλλιώς απλά απορρίπτεται... οπότε stay cool!

----------


## Christina82

Ο καθενας λεει οτι να ναι. Σημασια εχεις το πως νιωθουν καποιοι με αυτο το θεμα και φυσικα το πως νιωθω ΕΓΩ.. γι αυτο και το θεμα. Οποτε κρινομαι ή κατακρινομαι δεν με απασχολει! Παντα θα λεω αυτο που νιωθω..

----------


## claire

πωωωωωω ρε φίλε. η dissolvedgirl σας μιλάει με *λογικά* επιχειρήματα και της απαντάτε με συναισθηματισμούς.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Ρε ΚΕΝΟ, πως δηλαδή λαδώνεται η διαχείρηση του φόρουμ; Με ηλεκτρονικές πίπες; Μη λέμε και ό,τι μαλακία μας κατεβαίνει στο κεφάλι...
> Δεν είπα πουθενά για αντικειμενική κρίση, μόνο για αντικειμενικούς κανόνες, οι οποίοι θέλουμε δε θέλουμε, είναι ίδιοι για τους πάντες, και για τα περισσότερα φόρουμ. Επίσης θέλουμε δε θέλουμε, επειδή το φόρουμ πράγματι ΔΕΝ είναι τσιφλίκι μας αλλά του Νίκου, η δική του κρίση είναι πάνω από όλα. Από όσο έχω δει, κρατάει τις αποστάσεις του προσπαθώντας να μην παραβιάσει *καμία ελευθερία κανενός*, και εμπλέκεται όταν τα πράγματα ξεφεύγουν τελείως με οποιουδήποτε νοήμονα ανθρώπου τα κριτήρια... και σε όποιον δεν αρέσει, το πληκτρολόγιό του και σε άλλη ιστοσελίδα.


ειπες τη μαγικη λεξη την οποια την εχουν ξαναπει κι αλλες στο παρελθον και φαγαν ban (olgaki82 συγκεκριμενα). δεν ειναι αυτο το θεμα μου ομως, οσο η αδικια απο πλευρα της διαχειρισης, η οποια εμενα μου κοστισε 2 προειδοποιησεις, ενω η αλλη μπηκε κι αρχισε να με προσβαλλει προσωπικα, να με κατηγορει με ψευδεις κατηγοριες, και να με απειλει για μηνυσεις. συνολο ολα κι ολα 3, αλλα επειδη ο NikosD. δεν το διεκρινε καλα ή επειδη η κριση του μπορει να επηρεαστηκε λιγακι για οποιονδηποτε λογο (που οπως ειπα δε με αφορα), εκεινης της εδωσε μολις 1 προειδοποιηση.

η ελευθερια μου παραβιαστηκε στα δυο θεματακια που μου καταστρεψαν στο παρελθον, οπως και την επιβολη της λογοκρισιας γιατι και καλα σοκαριστηκαν με τις σκεψεις μου. απο τοτε δε νιωθω ελευθερος να ανοιξω κανενα θεμα για προβλημα που με απασχολει εδω, οπως και δε γουσταρω πλεον να μοιραζομαι τις σκεψεις μου.




> Και ποιος σου είπε ότι θα μπλέξεις επειδή κάποιος σου έκανε μια αναφορά; Ακόμα χειρότερα, ποιος σου είπε ότι θα μπαγλαρωθείς; Αν τρέχεις συνέχεια στη Γ.Α.Δ.Α για ψύλλου πήδημα, ΕΣΕΝΑ θα συλλάβουν για παρενόχληση της αρχής! Φανταστικές αναφορές και μηνύσεις μπορεί να κάνει ο καθένας αν αισθάνεται τόσο γελοίος, αλλά να είσαι σίγουρος ότι, ακόμα και αν κάνει πραγματική αναφορά, το ίδιο το σύστημα θα την σταματήσει απ'το να επεξεργαστεί... εκτός αν είναι πράγματι άξια προσοχής... αλλιώς απλά απορρίπτεται... οπότε stay cool!


whatever δε γνωριζω τις καβλες του καθε μπατσου, κι επετρεψε μου να εχω μια μικρη αμφιβολια γιατι μπλεκεις πολυ ευκολα κι απο το πουθενα. παντως χαιρομαι με το γελοιος, γιατι με εχουν απειλησει τουλαχιστον 3 φορες στο παρελθον, φαντασου να καναν πραξη τις απειλες τους κι ολας.

----------


## Christina82

> πωωωωωω ρε φίλε. η dissolvedgirl σας μιλάει με *λογικά* επιχειρήματα και της απαντάτε με συναισθηματισμούς.


Αναλογα πως το βλεπεις. Αν και η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι δεν εχει πιασει τι ακριβως λεει ο ΚΕΝΟ οποτε λιγο ασκοπη ολη αυτη η προσπαθεια κουβεντας ή μαλλον κοντρας.

----------


## carrot

> ειπες τη μαγικη λεξη την οποια την εχουν ξαναπει κι αλλες στο παρελθον και φαγαν ban (olgaki82 συγκεκριμενα). δεν ειναι αυτο το θεμα μου ομως, οσο η αδικια απο πλευρα της διαχειρισης, η οποια εμενα μου κοστισε 2 προειδοποιησεις, ενω η αλλη μπηκε κι αρχισε να με προσβαλλει προσωπικα, να με κατηγορει με ψευδεις κατηγοριες, και να με απειλει για μηνυσεις. συνολο ολα κι ολα 3, αλλα επειδη ο NikosD. δεν το διεκρινε καλα ή επειδη η κριση του μπορει να επηρεαστηκε λιγακι για οποιονδηποτε λογο (που οπως ειπα δε με αφορα), εκεινης της εδωσε μολις 1 προειδοποιηση.
> 
> η ελευθερια μου παραβιαστηκε στα δυο θεματακια που μου καταστρεψαν στο παρελθον, οπως και την επιβολη της λογοκρισιας γιατι και καλα σοκαριστηκαν με τις σκεψεις μου. απο τοτε δε νιωθω ελευθερος να ανοιξω κανενα θεμα για προβλημα που με απασχολει εδω, οπως και δε γουσταρω πλεον να μοιραζομαι τις σκεψεις μου.
> 
> whatever δε γνωριζω τις καβλες του καθε μπατσου, κι επετρεψε μου να εχω μια μικρη αμφιβολια γιατι μπλεκεις πολυ ευκολα κι απο το πουθενα. παντως χαιρομαι με το γελοιος, γιατι με εχουν απειλησει τουλαχιστον 3 φορες στο παρελθον, φαντασου να καναν πραξη τις απειλες τους κι ολας.


Ρε φιλαράκο με το συμπάθειο κιόλας αλλά δεν στη λέει κανένας. Στην είπε μια φορά η Θεοφανία, μια φορά η Remedy, μια φορά εγώ και έχει κολήσει η βελόνα εκεί φαίνεται.

----------


## Christina82

> ειπες τη μαγικη λεξη την οποια την εχουν ξαναπει κι αλλες στο παρελθον και φαγαν ban (olgaki82 συγκεκριμενα). δεν ειναι αυτο το θεμα μου ομως, οσο η αδικια απο πλευρα της διαχειρισης, η οποια εμενα μου κοστισε 2 προειδοποιησεις, ενω η αλλη μπηκε κι αρχισε να με προσβαλλει προσωπικα, να με κατηγορει με ψευδεις κατηγοριες, και να με απειλει για μηνυσεις. συνολο ολα κι ολα 3, αλλα επειδη ο NikosD. δεν το διεκρινε καλα ή επειδη η κριση του μπορει να επηρεαστηκε λιγακι για οποιονδηποτε λογο (που οπως ειπα δε με αφορα), εκεινης της εδωσε μολις 1 προειδοποιηση.
> 
> η *ελευθερια* μου παραβιαστηκε στα δυο θεματακια που μου καταστρεψαν στο παρελθον, οπως και την επιβολη της λογοκρισιας γιατι και καλα σοκαριστηκαν με τις σκεψεις μου. απο τοτε δε νιωθω ελευθερος να ανοιξω κανενα θεμα για προβλημα που με απασχολει εδω, οπως και δε γουσταρω πλεον να μοιραζομαι τις σκεψεις μου.
> 
> whatever δε γνωριζω τις καβλες του καθε μπατσου, κι επετρεψε μου να εχω μια μικρη αμφιβολια γιατι μπλεκεις πολυ ευκολα κι απο το πουθενα. παντως χαιρομαι με το γελοιος, γιατι με εχουν απειλησει τουλαχιστον 3 φορες στο παρελθον, φαντασου να καναν πραξη τις απειλες τους κι ολας.


Ακριβως αυτο! Για ποια ελευθερια μιλαμε? Οταν πχ ανοιγουμε ενα θεμα οπου θελουμε να εκφραστουμε και κατηγορουμαστε? Αν ειναι να κατηγορηθουμε ας κατηγορηθουμε με πολιτισμενο τροπο.. και οχι με κομπλεξικο και ασχημο τροπο.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Ρε φιλαράκο με το συμπάθειο κιόλας αλλά δεν στη λέει κανένας. Στην είπε μια φορά η Θεοφανία, μια φορά η Remedy, μια φορά εγώ και έχει κολήσει η βελόνα εκεί φαίνεται.


ρε φιλαρακο δεν ανοιξα εγω το θεμα, εγω γραφω αυτο που μου συνεβη. και το να σε απειλουν για μηνυση, δεν ειναι απλα "στην ειπε"...

----------


## Christina82

> Ρε φιλαράκο με το συμπάθειο κιόλας αλλά δεν στη λέει κανένας. Στην είπε μια φορά η Θεοφανία, μια φορά η Remedy, μια φορά εγώ και έχει κολήσει η βελόνα εκεί φαίνεται.


Δεν εισαι μεσα στο θεμα παντως..

----------


## carrot

> ρε φιλαρακο δεν ανοιξα εγω το θεμα, εγω γραφω αυτο που μου συνεβη. και το να σε απειλουν για μηνυση, δεν ειναι απλα "στην ειπε"...


Ναι δεν έχεις κι άδικο φιλαράκο.
Είναι σίγουρο πως οι μηνύσεις είναι από θυληκά άτομα η παίζει κάτι άλλο? Ξέρεις δεν ζούμε σε δημοκρατία ακριβώς ούτε υπάρχει ασυδοσία λόγου χωρίς επιπτώσεις.
Εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα τι με περιμένει. Δεν είναι και λίγη βέβαια η τιμωρία ..το καθόλου ανώνυμο βούκηνο ότι είμαι σχιζοφρενής και ότι ως συνέπεια αυτού τίθομαι έτσι στο κοινωνικό περιθώριο, από γνωστούς και άγνωστους, σύμφωνα με την άγραφο κώδικα αστική τάξεως του άρθρου 13, της παραγράφου 76, του εδάφιου 5.
Χεχε σκέφτομαι μήπως βρεθώ προ εκπλήξεως. Κατά κάποιο τρόπο είμαι στο περιθώριο οπότε δεν θα είναι και μεγάλη η διαφορά υποθέτω. Να με πάνε στο μπόγια δηλαδή, αυτό βασικά.. δεν θα μου κάνει έκπληξη.

----------


## carrot

> Δεν εισαι μεσα στο θεμα παντως..


Δεν το διάβασα όλο το θέμα (όλα τα μηνύματα του θέματος βασικά). Απάντησα στη θεματοθέτρια όσον αφορά την φαινομενική ενόχληση από την συμπεριφορά των ανθρώπων που συμμετέχουν σε αυτό τον χώρο... και προσθέτω.. Άνευ συμφέροντος δε θα το λεγα.

----------


## DissolvedGirl

> ...η οποια εμενα μου κοστισε 2 προειδοποιησεις, ενω η αλλη μπηκε κι αρχισε να με προσβαλλει προσωπικα, να με κατηγορει με ψευδεις κατηγοριες, και να με απειλει για μηνυσεις. συνολο ολα κι ολα 3, αλλα επειδη ο NikosD... εκεινης της εδωσε μολις 1 προειδοποιηση.


Καλά ρε συ, κάνεις θέμα επειδή "μαμά μαμά γιατί εκείνης της έδωσες ένα χαστούκι και εμένα 2"; Έίναι σοβαρά πράγματα αυτά τώρα για ενήλικες; Προφανώς, *σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες του φόρουμ*, εσύ έπραξες 2 αδικήματα και η άλλη 1. Δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις ότι ο Νίκος δίνει προειδοποιήσεις ανάλογα με τα ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΑ κριτήρια ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ και ΟΧΙ ανάλογα με το αν το Α ή Β μέλος αισθάνεται ότι θυματοποιείται; Μπορώ να γράψω ένα κατεβατό με όλα τα στραβά και τα κουλά του Χ μέλους, αλλά αν το Χ μελος με βρίσει, αυτό θα φάει την προειδοποίηση, γιατί αυτό παραβίασε ΤΟΥΣ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΕΣ, ανεξάρτητα αν εμένα π.χ. δεν με πείραξε τόσο η βρισιά. Οι αναφορές, τόσο μέσα σε ένα φόρουμ όσο και στην πραγματική ζωή, γίνονται ΜΟΝΟ για αντικειμενικά ή νομοθετημένα πράγματα, ΟΧΙ με την συναισθηματική βάση του καθενός.




> η ελευθερια μου παραβιαστηκε στα δυο θεματακια που μου καταστρεψαν στο παρελθον, οπως και την επιβολη της λογοκρισιας γιατι και καλα σοκαριστηκαν με τις σκεψεις μου. απο τοτε δε νιωθω ελευθερος να ανοιξω κανενα θεμα για προβλημα που με απασχολει εδω, οπως και δε γουσταρω πλεον να μοιραζομαι τις σκεψεις μου.


Εσύ μπορεί να αισθάνθηκες ότι η ελευθερία σου παραβιάστηκε, αλλά οι νόμοι και οι επιβολή τους ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΟΥΝ με βάση ΤΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ ότι έγινε, και του τι ΑΙΣΘΑΝΕΣΑΙ, αλλά με βάση του *τι έχει ορισθεί ως παραβίαση ελευθερίας* σε έναν συγκεκριμένο χώρο. Και επειδή ξαναλέω οτί εδώ συμμετέχουν απλοί άνθρωποι και ΟΧΙ επαγγελματίες του χώρου να ανέχονται την κάθε παπαριά και να φυλάνε απόρρητα κτλ, δικαίωμά σου να εκφράζεσαι με τον Α τρόπο που θα σου καπνίσει, αλλά δικαίωμα του καθενός άλλου να τον θεωρεί επικίνδυνο και να φυλάσεται και αυτός με τον Β τρόπο που του καπνίσει. Και στην τελική, έχε υπ'όψιν σου ότι ακόμα και ο ψυχολόγος ΔΕΝ παραβιάζει το ιατρικό απόρρητο όταν καταγγέλει σε κάποια αρχή κάτι που κατά την γνώμη του θεωρεί ότι μπορεί να βλάψει ένα ή περισσότερα άλλα άτομα.




> whatever δε γνωριζω τις καβλες του καθε μπατσου, κι επετρεψε μου να εχω μια μικρη αμφιβολια γιατι μπλεκεις πολυ ευκολα κι απο το πουθενα. παντως χαιρομαι με το γελοιος, γιατι με εχουν απειλησει τουλαχιστον 3 φορες στο παρελθον, φαντασου να καναν πραξη τις απειλες τους κι ολας.


Επειδή έχω πάει στη Γ.Α.Δ.Α. και έχω σπάσει πολλή πλάκα με το πόσο θα ήθελαν οι μπάτσοι να μας μπουζουριάσουν αλλά το σύστημα (και ο ευλογμένος υπαστυνόμος) απλά το μπλοκάρισε, σε βεβαιώνω ότι είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο από όσο φαντάζεσαι να πάει κανείς από τις απειλές στην πράξη, και από την πράξη στην εφαρμογή της ακόμα πιο αδύνατο.
Και αλίμονο αν πρέπει να περνάμε όλες μας τις ώρες μπροστά από την οθόνη για να συμμετέχουμε σε ένα θέμα από την αρχή, γιατί μετά χάνουμε το δικαίωμα και θεωρούμαστε φορουμικά "εύκολες" :P

----------


## niah

> Το σκεφτηκα για πμ αλλα ηθελα να δωσω την δυνατοτητα και σε αλλα ατομα να μιλησουν αν νιωθουν αδικημενοι... Και σε οσα γραφεις σε βρισκω πολυ λογικο ανθρωπο και δικαιο. Μπραβο σου!


Προσωπικα δεν νιωθω αδικημενη,μεχρι στιγμης τουλαχιστον γιατι οπως βλεπεις δεν εχω φαει καποια προειδοποιηση.
Απο εκει κ περα βλεπω οτι δεν εχει φαει προειδοποιηση ουτε καποιο αλλο μελος το οποιο συνεχως γραφει με ενα συγκεκριμενο απαξιωτικο τις περισσοτερες φορες τροπο.Κι αυτο ειναι που μου εχει κανει εντυπωση.Εκτος αν εχει φαει στο παρελθον και δεν φαινεται τωρα.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι απ τη στιγμη που δεν ξερω τι εχει γινει με εσενα δεν μπορω να παρω μια θεση.Γι αυτο και σε ρωτησα.Αν νιωθεις οτι καπου εχεις αδικηθει καλο θα ηταν να το εξηγησεις, για να μην παρεξηγεισαι οπως βλεπεις οτι γινεται τωρα,γιατι αν εχεις δικιο ειναι κριμα.

----------


## Christina82

> Προσωπικα δεν νιωθω αδικημενη,μεχρι στιγμης τουλαχιστον γιατι οπως βλεπεις δεν εχω φαει καποια προειδοποιηση.
> *Απο εκει κ περα βλεπω οτι δεν εχει φαει προειδοποιηση ουτε καποιο αλλο μελος το οποιο συνεχως γραφει με ενα συγκεκριμενο απαξιωτικο τις περισσοτερες φορες τροπο.Κι αυτο ειναι που μου εχει κανει εντυπωση*.Εκτος αν εχει φαει στο παρελθον και δεν φαινεται τωρα.
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι απ τη στιγμη που δεν ξερω τι εχει γινει με εσενα δεν μπορω να παρω μια θεση.Γι αυτο και σε ρωτησα.Αν νιωθεις οτι καπου εχεις αδικηθει καλο θα ηταν να το εξηγησεις, για να μην παρεξηγεισαι οπως βλεπεις οτι γινεται τωρα,γιατι αν εχεις δικιο ειναι κριμα.


Και εμενα! Γι αυτο το ολο θεμα.. το θεωρω αδικο να υπαρχουν τετοιες συμπεριφορες προς διαφορους χρηστες εδω μεσα και οχι μονο σε μενα. Γι αυτο θελησα να ρωτησω γιατι και με ποια κριτηρια γινεται αυτο.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Καλά ρε συ, κάνεις θέμα επειδή "μαμά μαμά γιατί εκείνης της έδωσες ένα χαστούκι και εμένα 2"; Έίναι σοβαρά πράγματα αυτά τώρα για ενήλικες; Προφανώς, *σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες του φόρουμ*, εσύ έπραξες 2 αδικήματα και η άλλη 1. Δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις ότι ο Νίκος δίνει προειδοποιήσεις ανάλογα με τα ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΑ κριτήρια ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ και ΟΧΙ ανάλογα με το αν το Α ή Β μέλος αισθάνεται ότι θυματοποιείται; Μπορώ να γράψω ένα κατεβατό με όλα τα στραβά και τα κουλά του Χ μέλους, αλλά αν το Χ μελος με βρίσει, αυτό θα φάει την προειδοποίηση, γιατί αυτό παραβίασε ΤΟΥΣ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΕΣ, ανεξάρτητα αν εμένα π.χ. δεν με πείραξε τόσο η βρισιά. Οι αναφορές, τόσο μέσα σε ένα φόρουμ όσο και στην πραγματική ζωή, γίνονται ΜΟΝΟ για αντικειμενικά ή νομοθετημένα πράγματα, ΟΧΙ με την συναισθηματική βάση του καθενός.


συνεχιζεις με τον λολοστεφανισμο κι οτι σου φανει παντα και με κουραζεις. για πολλοστη φορα επαναλαμβανω οτι ΔΕΝ ΑΝΟΙΞΑ ΕΓΩ ΘΕΜΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΕΘΩ, εγω απλα λεω τι μου συνεβη και πως διακρινω οντως μια ανιση μεταχειριση απο τη διαχειριση. αντικειμενικος δε νομιζω πως ηταν, οταν σε εκεινο το θεμα που εφαγα τις προειδοποιησεις ΣΒΗΣΤΗΚΑΝ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΛΛΗΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΡΙΑΣ κι οχι εμενα. τα υπολοιπα ειναι λεπτομεριες.




> Εσύ μπορεί να αισθάνθηκες ότι η ελευθερία σου παραβιάστηκε, αλλά οι νόμοι και οι επιβολή τους ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΟΥΝ με βάση ΤΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ ότι έγινε, και του τι ΑΙΣΘΑΝΕΣΑΙ, αλλά με βάση του *τι έχει ορισθεί ως παραβίαση ελευθερίας* σε έναν συγκεκριμένο χώρο. Και επειδή ξαναλέω οτί εδώ συμμετέχουν απλοί άνθρωποι και ΟΧΙ επαγγελματίες του χώρου να ανέχονται την κάθε παπαριά και να φυλάνε απόρρητα κτλ, δικαίωμά σου να εκφράζεσαι με τον Α τρόπο που θα σου καπνίσει, αλλά δικαίωμα του καθενός άλλου να τον θεωρεί επικίνδυνο και να φυλάσεται και αυτός με τον Β τρόπο που του καπνίσει. Και στην τελική, έχε υπ'όψιν σου ότι ακόμα και ο ψυχολόγος ΔΕΝ παραβιάζει το ιατρικό απόρρητο όταν καταγγέλει σε κάποια αρχή κάτι που κατά την γνώμη του θεωρεί ότι μπορεί να βλάψει ένα ή περισσότερα άλλα άτομα.


κι απο ποτε η προσωπικη προσβολη, οι ψευδεις κατηγοριες, και η απειλη για μηνυση δεν καταπατουν τους κανονες του φορουμ ? μα κι εγω απλος ανθρωπος ειμαι κι εκφραζομαι ελευθερα, χωρις να βριζω καποιον συγκεκριμενα, χωρις να κρινω αρνητικα ή να κακοχαρακτηριζω καποιον αφου δεν τον ξερω προσωπικα. κι αν ρωτησεις αυτες που τσακωθηκα, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΠΤ για τη προσωπικη τους ζωη, διαφωνω μονο σε οσα γραφουν στο φορουμ, γιατι δε μου αρεσουν οι τροποι τους. τα υπολοιπα ειναι λεπτομεριες.




> Επειδή έχω πάει στη Γ.Α.Δ.Α. και έχω σπάσει πολλή πλάκα με το πόσο θα ήθελαν οι μπάτσοι να μας μπουζουριάσουν αλλά το σύστημα (και ο ευλογμένος υπαστυνόμος) απλά το μπλοκάρισε, σε βεβαιώνω ότι είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο από όσο φαντάζεσαι να πάει κανείς από τις απειλές στην πράξη, και από την πράξη στην εφαρμογή της ακόμα πιο αδύνατο.


τα περι Γ.Α.Δ.Α. και γενικα αστυνομιας δε προκειται να τα κρινω με βαση εσενα μονο, βλεπω το συνολο και δυστυχως το συμπερασμα που βγαινει απ'την ελληνικη αστυνομια δεν ειναι καλο. το βλεπουμε και στις πορειες εξαλλου, που τους σπανε στο ξυλο για πλακα και μπαγλαρωνουν καμποσους με το παραμικρο, ασχετα αν μετα μπορει να τους αφηνουν ελευθερους. οπως και να εχει λεπτομεριες.




> Και αλίμονο αν πρέπει να περνάμε όλες μας τις ώρες μπροστά από την οθόνη για να συμμετέχουμε σε ένα θέμα από την αρχή, γιατί μετά χάνουμε το δικαίωμα και θεωρούμαστε φορουμικά "εύκολες" :P


το τελευταιο ειναι ακυρο και δεν ταιριαζει πουθενα με τα υπολοιπα. μαλλον κουραστηκες λογο ζεστης οποτε σταματω κι εγω εδω.

----------


## niah

> Και εμενα! Γι αυτο το ολο θεμα.. το θεωρω αδικο να υπαρχουν τετοιες συμπεριφορες προς διαφορους χρηστες εδω μεσα και οχι μονο σε μενα. Γι αυτο θελησα να ρωτησω γιατι και με ποια κριτηρια γινεται αυτο.


Εσυ για ποιο λογο ακριβως εφαγες προειδοποιηση?

----------


## Christina82

> Εσυ για ποιο λογο ακριβως εφαγες προειδοποιηση?


Δεν ξερω...! Δεν εβρισα παντως.. Εσυ ΚΕΝΟ μηπως ξερεις γιατι εφαγα προειδοποιηση?

----------


## niah

Dissolvedgirl Παντως συμφωνα μ αυτα που λες, καταλαβαινουμε οτι οκ αν δεν βριζουμε αλλα κατηγορουμε, χαρακτηριζουμε, γελοιοποιουμε, συμπεραινουμε, ξεφτιλιζουμε κσι λεμε γενικως οτι να ναι για τον αλλο,στο κυριλε ομως(χωρις βρισιες δλδ)ειμαστε οκ.Δεν παραβιαζουμε τους κανονες οποτε δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να φαμε προειδοποιηση.
Mια βρισια κατα τη γνωμη μου μπορει στην ουσια να ναι πολυ πιο αθωα και να προσβαλει πολυ λιγοτερο καποιον σε σχεση με φαρμακερα,κομπλεξικα και κοτιστικα αλλα κυριλε κατα τ αλλα λογια .(διχως βρισιες δλδ).Εκτος των αλλων προκειται για εξαιρετικα υπουλο τροπο και δεν νομιζω οτι δεν θα επρεπε να λαμβανεται υπ΄οψην.

----------


## λιλιουμ

ρε παιδια, get over it. Στο σχολειο δεν ειχατε φαει αδικα αποβολες; Που σας κοστιζαν απουσιες; Και φωνες απο τους γονεις; Κτλ κτλ κτλ;; Δεν εκανε ποτε μια ζημια ο μικρος αδερφος σας και τρωγατε εσεις το ξυλο;;; Εδω ουτε για βαθμους παλευουμε και αγωγη κοσμιοτατη, οπως πολυ σωστα ειπατε οι ιδιοι, ουτε θα φαμε ξυλο απο κανεναν αν παρουμε καμια προειδοποιηση, δικαια αδικα who cares. Καταλαβαινω οτι μπορει να θυμωνει κανεις με τις προειδοποιησεις, αλλα you will digest it, που μου ελεγε η καθηγητρια μου στο μεταπτυχιακο οταν θεωρουσα οτι ο βαθμος μου ηταν αδικος. Ελεος πια. Ενα φορουμ ειμαστε. Κατηγορειτε κι εσεις αλλους οτι την εχουν δει σοβαρα, μπατσοι κτλ, μα εσεις την εχετε δει ακομα πιο σοβαρα! Ενα φορουμ ειναι, ενας διαχεριστης προσπαθει να κανει ψιλοκουμαντο, το βαφτισανε και υποστηριξης γιατι στην αρχη θα ειχανε μεγαλες προσδοκιες φαινεται, και σιγα μην καθομαστε να χαλιομαστε στην ρπαγματικη μας ζωη, επειδη κατι ειναι αδικο σε ενα κωλοφορουμ! (σορυ νικοσντι) Κι εγω ειχα φαει προειδοποιηση τις προαλλες και διαφωνουσα και θεωρησα οτι ειναι αδικο και θα επρεπε να φανε αλλοι κτλ. Ισως ναι, ειχα δικιο, αλλα τι; Θα βαλω τον νικοντι να κανει τον ντετεκτιβ ή να παω την υποθεση στον Αρειο Παγο; Απο τοτε λοιπον την ειδα οτι ναναι, λεω οτι μου κατεβει, κι αν φαω προειδοποιηση την εφαγα. Εχω βεβαια συναισθηση τι μπορει να προακλεσει προειδοποιηση, και αποφευγω να εκφραζομαι ασχημα. Αν θυμωσω ομως θα την πω, αν βρεξει προειοποιηση ας βρεξει! Δεν ετρωγα τιμωριες στο σχολειο και ημουν φυτο, τωρα θα γινω το κακο παιδι να βγαλω τα απωθημενα μου.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Κι οχι το κακο παιδι, απλα ο εαυτος μου, και αφου οι προειδοποιησεις εδω δεν επηρεαζουν τη ζωη μου εξω, no worries!!!!!!!

----------


## Christina82

*Εγω δεν εβρισα για αυτο ρωταω τον διαχειρηστη να μου πει*

----------


## niah

Καλα δεν διδεται αιτιολογια για την προειδοποιηση?
Δεν ξερει το μελος για ποιο ποστ του την εφαγε?

----------


## DissolvedGirl

> συνεχιζεις με τον λολοστεφανισμο κι οτι σου φανει παντα και με κουραζεις. για πολλοστη φορα επαναλαμβανω οτι ΔΕΝ ΑΝΟΙΞΑ ΕΓΩ ΘΕΜΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΕΘΩ, εγω απλα λεω τι μου συνεβη και πως διακρινω οντως μια ανιση μεταχειριση απο τη διαχειριση. αντικειμενικος δε νομιζω πως ηταν, οταν σε εκεινο το θεμα που εφαγα τις προειδοποιησεις ΣΒΗΣΤΗΚΑΝ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΛΛΗΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΡΙΑΣ κι οχι εμενα. τα υπολοιπα ειναι λεπτομεριες.


Και εμένα τι με νοιάζει ποιος άνοιξε το θέμα; Εγώ σε εσένα απαντάω, στα δικά σου σχόλια. Αυτά μου έκαναν κλικ, σε αυτά απευθύνομαι. Ούτε αυτό το καταλαβαίνεις; For fuck's sake!




> κι απο ποτε η προσωπικη προσβολη, οι ψευδεις κατηγοριες, και η απειλη για μηνυση δεν καταπατουν τους κανονες του φορουμ ? μα κι εγω απλος ανθρωπος ειμαι κι εκφραζομαι ελευθερα, χωρις να βριζω καποιον συγκεκριμενα, χωρις να κρινω αρνητικα καποιον αφου δεν τον ξερω προσωπικα. κι αν ρωτησεις αυτες που τσακωθηκα, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΠΤ για τη προσωπικη τους ζωη, διαφωνω μονο σε οσα γραφουν στο φορουμ, γιατι δε μου αρεσουν οι τροποι τους. τα υπολοιπα ειναι λεπτομεριες.


ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ τους καταπατούν, πως να στο (ξανα)πω; Αν δεν βρίσεις και δεν χρησιμοποιήσεις ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΕΣ εκφράσεις που θεωρούνται ΓΕΝΙΚΑ και ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΑ επιθετικές, μπορείς να πεις ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ για ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ, αν βέβαια θέλεις να κατέβεις σε τέτοιο επίπεδο. Παράδειγμα. Μπορείς να με πεις ανώριμη, εύκολη, χαζή, κολλημένη, αμόρφωτη, σαχλή, σε 10 ποστ, δικαίωμά σου και επίπεδό σου. Αν σε πω μια φορά αρχίδι, ΕΓΩ θα φάω το μπαν... Μπορω να κάνω όσες απειλές για αναφορές θέλω, να χρησιμοποιήσω όσες ψευδείς κατηγορίες θέλω, ό,τι ύφος θέλω και με όποιον τρόπο θέλω. Αν μου επιτεθείς προσωπικά με προσβλητικές λέξεις, ΕΣΥ θα φας το μπαν. ΔΕΝ το πιάνεις; 




> το τελευταιο ειναι ακυρο και δεν ταιριαζει πουθενα με τα υπολοιπα. μαλλον κουραστηκες λογο ζεστης οποτε σταματω κι εγω εδω.


Αυτό το τελευταίο πήγαινε σε αυτήν σου την παπαριά: "...επετρεψε μου να εχω μια μικρη αμφιβολια γιατι μπλεκεις πολυ ευκολα κι απο το πουθενα..." Άσε φίλε μου εγώ είμαι ντούρασελ και έχω και κλιματισμό στο φουλ. Εσύ ξεχνάς και αυτά που γράφεις... οπότε δίκιο έχεις, σταμάτα εδώ.

*Niah* πράγματι αυτό λέω, γιατί αυτό ισχύει παντού και έτσι και εδώ. Μπορεί να μην είναι οκ από ηθικής πλευράς, αλλά ο διαχειριστής δεν είναι εδώ για να κάνει κριτική στο επίπεδο ή στην δυνατότητά σου να χρησιμοποιήσεις τον Χ Ψ τρόπο για να εκφραστείς. Επειδή δηλαδή δεν είναι όλοι ικανοί να κρατήσουν ούτε καν τα προσχήματα, πρέπει να τιμωρείται και όποιος μπορεί; Και αν κάποιος είναι ηλίθιος ή κολλημένος ή φορτωμένος, και δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει τη διαφορά μεταξύ ειρωνίας και επίθεσης, πρέπει να απαγορευτεί αυτός ο τρόπος ως τρόπος γραφής; Και από πότε το να κατηγορείς κάποιον, το να χαρακτηρίζεις και το να συμπεραίνεις είναι άξιο προειδοποίησης ή αναφοράς;

Βεβαίως και μια βρισιά μπορεί να είναι πολύ πιο αθώα από μια καλοβολεμένη κατηγορία, αλλά οι κανόνες ισχύουν για εκφράσεις και θέσεις που κατά γενική ομολογία και στην πλειοψηφεία των περιστάσεων θα θεωρηθούν προσβλητικές. Πως νομίζεις ότι βγήκε η έκφραση "τον έκραξε με το γάντι";

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Εσυ ΚΕΝΟ μηπως ξερεις γιατι εφαγα προειδοποιηση?


ταραχτηκε η ηρεμια της βασιλισσας αυτου του φορουμ μαλλον, κι επρεπε να μοιραστουν προειδοποιησεις τριγυρω. δε ξερω πραγματικα, και δε με αφορα και τοσο πλεον. DissolvedGirl κουραστηκα βρε φιλεναδα και ειναι ανουσιο το θεμα, αστο και βρες τπτ καλυτερο ν'ασχοληθεις.

----------


## Christina82

> ταραχτηκε η ηρεμια της βασιλισσας αυτου του φορουμ μαλλον, κι επρεπε να μοιραστουν προειδοποιησεις τριγυρω. δε ξερω πραγματικα, και δε με αφορα και τοσο πλεον. DissolvedGirl κουραστηκα βρε φιλεναδα και ειναι ανουσιο το θεμα, αστο και βρες τπτ καλυτερο ν'ασχοληθεις.


ααααααααχαχαχαχχααααα! σορρυ αλλα γελασα χωρις να το θελω!

----------


## carrot

> ταραχτηκε η ηρεμια της βασιλισσας αυτου του φορουμ μαλλον, κι επρεπε να μοιραστουν προειδοποιησεις τριγυρω. δε ξερω πραγματικα, και δε με αφορα και τοσο πλεον. DissolvedGirl κουραστηκα βρε φιλεναδα και ειναι ανουσιο το θεμα, αστο και βρες τπτ καλυτερο ν'ασχοληθεις.


krino δεν έχεις βαρεθεί να γράφεις στο ίντερνετ?

----------


## Christina82

ποιος krino βρε? Ο ΚΕΝΟ ειναι!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

doing.........

----------


## arktos

βζντουπ....

----------


## λιλιουμ



----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

LILIOUM τα ειπες ολα

----------


## Deleted-member171215

Δικη μου ταπεινη γνωμη ειναι πως ο καθενας μπορει να εκφραζεται οπως θελει.... Αν παλι καποιος εχει παραπονα μπορει να τα εκφρασει επισης. Τωρα οταν λεμε οτι καποιος κανει κριτικη σε καποιο θεμα η ερχεται σε αντιπαραθεση με τον οποιονδηποτε σαφως ειναι λογικο να περιμενει τα ιδια και γιαυτον. Οταν θελεις να κρινεις και εννοω να κρινεις ... Καλο ειναι να εχεις κατι να πεις η να γραψεις , να το γραψεις γιατι το θες η γιατι το βρισκεις παραλογο η ακομα για λογους που εσυ κρινεις οτι πρεπει και οχι ετσι γιατι πρεπει να πεις κατι η να πικαρεις και να προκαλεσεις καποιον. Σημειωση : Γιατι καπου ειδα μεσα στο θεμα να ανεφερεται αν ο χρηστης ειναι παλιος η νεος . Ρε παιδια που ειμαστε στο Στρατο? Για ονομα του θεου δηλαδη.Καταλαβαινω οτι ο καθενας εχει τους λογους του που μπαινει εδω ειτε για βοηθεια , ειτε για να λυσει καποιους προβληματισμους που εχει η τελος παντων για τουσ δικους του προσωπικους λογους.αλλα το να παιζουμε το ρολο του παλιου με τον νεο δεν ειναι λιγο μπαναλ? ειμαστε στο 2011. Σημειωση Νο 2 : Δεν απευθυνομαι σε καποιον συγκεκριμενα μιλαω γενικα.Σημειωση Νο 3 τωρα αν καποιος θεωρει το οτι η διαχειρηση ευνοει καποιους και αλλους οχι. Νομιζω οτι υπαρχουν τροποι για να το δικαιολογησει. Χιλιαδες απαντησεις και αλλα τοσα θεματα υπαρχουν μεσα στο φορουμ. Μπορεις να βρεις υλικο εκει μεσα για να τεκμηριωσεις αυτα που λες . Ενταξει δε λεω η αστυνομευση ειναι δυσκολο πραγμα . Ειδικα εαν ο κοσμος ειναι πολυς .Αλλα ο αστυνομος για να ειναι δικαιος πρεπει να κινητε βαση μεθοδου και οχι βαση συναισθητατων.

Ευχαριστω πολυ και ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασα

----------


## Christina82

> Δικη μου ταπεινη γνωμη ειναι πως ο καθενας μπορει να εκφραζεται οπως θελει.... Αν παλι καποιος εχει παραπονα μπορει να τα εκφρασει επισης. Τωρα οταν λεμε οτι καποιος κανει κριτικη σε καποιο θεμα η ερχεται σε αντιπαραθεση με τον οποιονδηποτε σαφως ειναι λογικο να περιμενει τα ιδια και γιαυτον. Οταν θελεις να κρινεις και εννοω να κρινεις ... Καλο ειναι να εχεις κατι να πεις η να γραψεις , να το γραψεις γιατι το θες η γιατι το βρισκεις παραλογο η ακομα για λογους που εσυ κρινεις οτι πρεπει και οχι ετσι γιατι πρεπει να πεις κατι η να πικαρεις και να προκαλεσεις καποιον. Σημειωση : Γιατι καπου ειδα μεσα στο θεμα να ανεφερεται αν ο χρηστης ειναι παλιος η νεος . Ρε παιδια που ειμαστε στο Στρατο? Για ονομα του θεου δηλαδη.Καταλαβαινω οτι ο καθενας εχει τους λογους του που μπαινει εδω ειτε για βοηθεια , ειτε για να λυσει καποιους προβληματισμους που εχει η τελος παντων για τουσ δικους του προσωπικους λογους.αλλα το να παιζουμε το ρολο του παλιου με τον νεο δεν ειναι λιγο μπαναλ? ειμαστε στο 2011. Σημειωση Νο 2 : Δεν απευθυνομαι σε καποιον συγκεκριμενα μιλαω γενικα.Σημειωση Νο 3 τωρα αν καποιος θεωρει το οτι η διαχειρηση ευνοει καποιους και αλλους οχι. Νομιζω οτι υπαρχουν τροποι για να το δικαιολογησει. Χιλιαδες απαντησεις και αλλα τοσα θεματα υπαρχουν μεσα στο φορουμ. Μπορεις να βρεις υλικο εκει μεσα για να τεκμηριωσεις αυτα που λες . Ενταξει δε λεω η αστυνομευση ειναι δυσκολο πραγμα . Ειδικα εαν ο κοσμος ειναι πολυς .Αλλα ο αστυνομος για να ειναι δικαιος πρεπει να κινητε *βαση μεθοδου και οχι βαση συναισθητατων*.
> 
> Ευχαριστω πολυ και ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασα


Με συμπληρωσες επιτυχως σε όλα και πιο πολυ στη συγκεκριμενη σου φραση..

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Αλλα ο αστυνομος για να ειναι δικαιος πρεπει να κινητε βαση μεθοδου και οχι βαση συναισθητατων.


μονο που αυτο δεν συμβαινει ΠΟΤΕ! ουτε οι αστυνομοι ακολουθουν ολους τους νομους και τις διαταγες, φυσικα και μπλεκει μεσα ΠΑΝΤΑ το συναισθημα γιατι ειμαστε ανθρωποι. ετσι καταπαταμε κανονες και τπτ δε συμβαινει, λαδωνουμε και κανουν τα στραβα ματια, ειδικα στην Ελλαδα μεσω γνωριμιων κινουνται ολα! 

μπορει το ρομποτακι η Dissolved Girl (κι οποιοδηποτε αλλο ρομποτακι) να ξερει απ'εξω κι ανακατωτα το αστυνομικο δικαιο ή οτι αλλο, αλλα αυτο ΔΕΝ σημαινει οτι ισχυουν και στη πραξη οσα εγραψε και τα ακολουθει οντως η αστυνομια. αυτα χωρις να εχω ορεξη να συνεχιστει το θεμα.

----------


## Christina82

> μονο που αυτο δεν συμβαινει ΠΟΤΕ! ουτε οι αστυνομοι ακολουθουν ολους τους νομους και τις διαταγες, φυσικα και μπλεκει μεσα ΠΑΝΤΑ το συναισθημα γιατι ειμαστε ανθρωποι. ετσι καταπαταμε κανονες και τπτ δε συμβαινει, λαδωνουμε και κανουν τα στραβα ματια, ειδικα στην Ελλαδα μεσω γνωριμιων κινουνται ολα! 
> 
> μπορει το ρομποτακι η Dissolved Girl (κι οποιοδηποτε αλλο ρομποτακι) να ξερει απ'εξω κι ανακατωτα το αστυνομικο δικαιο ή οτι αλλο, αλλα αυτο ΔΕΝ σημαινει οτι ισχυουν και στη πραξη οσα εγραψε και τα ακολουθει οντως η αστυνομια. αυτα χωρις να εχω ορεξη να συνεχιστει το θεμα.


Μην ξεχνας ΚΕΝΟ οτι οσοι "ξερουν" το δικαιο ή οτιδηποτε άλλο νομιζουν οτι ξερουν και κατεχουν οτι ειναι και σχετικοι με το θεμα! Το θεμα ειναι οτι αντι να προσπαθει καποιος να κανει τον εξυπνο καλο θα ηταν οι όποιες γνωσεις εχει να τις χρησιμοποιει και σωστα.. αλλιώς προσβαλει τον ιδιο του τον εαυτο παρεμβαινοντας απλα και μονο να δειξει τις ικανοτητες του στον γραπτο λογο και την πειθω και απλα πικαροντας. Ενας εξυπνος ανθρωπος ειναι αλλιως..

Η παιδεια δεν φαινεται απο τις γνωσεις αλλα απο το πως αντιμετωπιζεις τα πραγματα και πως συμπεριφερεσαι. Οσες γνωσεις και να εχει καποιος αν φερεται με ανωριμοτητα και με ειρωνικο & κακο τροπο τοτε αυτο δεν μου λεει απολυτως τπτ και σιγουρα υποβιβαζει πολυ τον εαυτο του σαν ανθρωπο..

----------


## deleted-member30-03

το θεμα ειναι οτι η πραγματικοτητα συχνα διαφερει απ'αυτα που γραφονται. ετσι ο οποιοσδηποτε αθωος μπορει να μπλεξει με βαρυτατες κατηγοριες απο το πουθενα. ο νομος και το δικαιο οποτε μας συμφερει ισχυει και φυσικα με τα λεφτα και τις γνωριμιες μπορεις να κανεις τα παντα! ετσι και στους κανονες του φορουμ, μπορει να μη λαδωνουμε, αλλα οταν ξερουν εστω και λιγο παραπανω ενα παλιο μελος, θα το προστατεψουν περισσοτερο απ'το καινουργιο.

----------


## Christina82

ΚΕΝΟ σιγουρα επηρρεαζει το να ξερουμε καποιον πιο πολυ και να υποστηριζουμε τον παλιο απο τον καινουριο αλλα σε αυτη την περιπτωση δεν μπορω να ξερω τι συμβαινει και πως λειτουργει. Ευχομαι να μην συμβαινει αυτο που λες.. Ξερω σαφως οτι καποια μελη εδω μεσα αλληλουποστηριζονται αλλα ετσι συμβαινει συνηθως στον κοσμο. Παντα και παντου το συμφερον.. δεν υπαρχει αντικειμενικη κριση γιατι επηρεαζομαστε και ελκυομαστε απο τα ατομα που γνωριζουμε περισσοτερο καιρο ειτε για ευνοια και αποδοχη της "παρεας" και σαφως αντιγραφουμε συμπεριφορες..

----------


## deleted-member30-03

μαλλον αντικειμενικη κριση ηθελες να γραψεις, αφου τα παντα ολα ειναι υποκειμενικα...

----------


## Christina82

> μαλλον αντικειμενικη κριση ηθελες να γραψεις, αφου τα παντα ολα ειναι υποκειμενικα...


Ναι σωστα! Κατσε να το διορθωσω..

----------


## kokoa

Πιστευει αραγε καποιος οτι μπορει ενας ανθρωπος να προβει σε μια πραξη διχως αυτη να τον εξυπηρετει σε κατι?

Για παραδειγμα αυτο το μνμ που γραφω τωρα εξυπηρετει καποια δικη μου αναγκη ή επιθυμια, ανεξαρτητα εαν ο αναγνωστης (ο οποιος παλι καποια δικη του αναγκη εξυπηρετει διαβαζοντας το) νομισει οτι το κανω μονο κ μονο για να βοηθησω καποιον. Δεν αποκλειεται καποιος να βοηθηθει απ το μνμ αλλα αυτο δεν εχει να κανει με μενα.

Ετσι λοιπον,οσοι ειναι αυτης της λογικης, αντιλαμβανονται οτι οσα γραφονται εδω ειναι σαφως ιδιοτελη.Και φυσικα οι δημιουργοι του σαιτ το εφτιαξαν για τους δικους τους ιδιοτελεις σκοπους.Ποιοι ειναι αυτοι οι σκοποι?Ποιος μπορει να ξερει αραγε εκτος απο τους ιδιους? Και ποιος ειναι αυτος ο ανιδιοτελης που ρωτα?
Προσωπικα θα μ ενδιεφερε μονο αν ηταν κρατικο. Δεν λεω οτι δεν πρεπει να ενδιαφερει καποιον αλλον....αλιμονο! Απλα ας λεμε στον εαυτο μας την καθε φορα που γραφουμε "σε τι ακριβως με εξυπηρετει αυτο που κανω;" κ μετα αν βρουμε νοημα σε αυτο, ας γραψουμε οτι κι οπως θελουμε...

----------


## Christina82

> Πιστευει αραγε καποιος οτι μπορει ενας ανθρωπος να προβει σε μια πραξη διχως αυτη να τον εξυπηρετει σε κατι?
> 
> Για παραδειγμα αυτο το μνμ που γραφω τωρα εξυπηρετει καποια δικη μου αναγκη ή επιθυμια, ανεξαρτητα εαν ο αναγνωστης (ο οποιος παλι καποια δικη του αναγκη εξυπηρετει διαβαζοντας το) νομισει οτι το κανω μονο κ μονο για να βοηθησω καποιον. Δεν αποκλειεται καποιος να βοηθηθει απ το μνμ αλλα αυτο δεν εχει να κανει με μενα.
> 
> Ετσι λοιπον,οσοι ειναι αυτης της λογικης, αντιλαμβανονται οτι οσα γραφονται εδω ειναι σαφως ιδιοτελη.Και φυσικα οι δημιουργοι του σαιτ το εφτιαξαν για τους δικους τους ιδιοτελεις σκοπους.Ποιοι ειναι αυτοι οι σκοποι?Ποιος μπορει να ξερει αραγε εκτος απο τους ιδιους? Και ποιος ειναι αυτος ο ανιδιοτελης που ρωτα?
> Προσωπικα θα μ ενδιεφερε μονο αν ηταν κρατικο. Δεν λεω οτι δεν πρεπει να ενδιαφερει καποιον αλλον....αλιμονο! Απλα ας λεμε στον εαυτο μας την καθε φορα που γραφουμε "σε τι ακριβως με εξυπηρετει αυτο που κανω;" κ μετα αν βρουμε νοημα σε αυτο, ας γραψουμε οτι κι οπως θελουμε...


Kokoa συμφωνω σε ολο και ακομα περισσοτερο στο τελευταιο.. Πιστευω οτι ολοι γραφουμε κατι οπου ξερουμε οτι καπου μας εξυπηρετει,ακομα και οι αστοχες απαντησεις, οι ειρωνειες.. τα παντα!

----------


## keep_walking

> Πιστευει αραγε καποιος οτι μπορει ενας ανθρωπος να προβει σε μια πραξη διχως αυτη να τον εξυπηρετει σε κατι?
> 
> Για παραδειγμα αυτο το μνμ που γραφω τωρα εξυπηρετει καποια δικη μου αναγκη ή επιθυμια, ανεξαρτητα εαν ο αναγνωστης (ο οποιος παλι καποια δικη του αναγκη εξυπηρετει διαβαζοντας το) νομισει οτι το κανω μονο κ μονο για να βοηθησω καποιον. Δεν αποκλειεται καποιος να βοηθηθει απ το μνμ αλλα αυτο δεν εχει να κανει με μενα.
> 
> Ετσι λοιπον,οσοι ειναι αυτης της λογικης, αντιλαμβανονται οτι οσα γραφονται εδω ειναι σαφως ιδιοτελη.Και φυσικα οι δημιουργοι του σαιτ το εφτιαξαν για τους δικους τους ιδιοτελεις σκοπους.Ποιοι ειναι αυτοι οι σκοποι?Ποιος μπορει να ξερει αραγε εκτος απο τους ιδιους? Και ποιος ειναι αυτος ο ανιδιοτελης που ρωτα?
> Προσωπικα θα μ ενδιεφερε μονο αν ηταν κρατικο. Δεν λεω οτι δεν πρεπει να ενδιαφερει καποιον αλλον....αλιμονο! Απλα ας λεμε στον εαυτο μας την καθε φορα που γραφουμε "σε τι ακριβως με εξυπηρετει αυτο που κανω;" κ μετα αν βρουμε νοημα σε αυτο, ας γραψουμε οτι κι οπως θελουμε...



Αυτο ισχυει ως επι το πλειστων για ολα. Ακομα και οταν βοηθαμε τους αλλους , το κανουμε εμεις αρα ειναι κατι που θελουμε να κανουμε ή πρεπει να κανουμε βασει των αντιληψεων μας. Φυσικα καποιος που βοηθα τον αλλον ειναι καλυτερος ανθρωπος βασει των δικων μου προτυπων και των περισσοτερων οπως μας τα εχει εντρυφησει η κοινωνια. Καλυτερα να νοιωθεις την αναγκη να βοηθας τον συνανθρωπο παρα το αντιθετο , οτι σκοπους και να καλυπτει αυτη η αναγκη.

----------


## NikosD.

Έχω μια παραξενιά: 
Αρνούμαι να εμπλέκομαι σε συζητήσεις όπου οι άνθρωποι έχουν κάνει τις ερμηνείες τους, έχουν διαμορφώσει τις ετυμηγορίες τους και έχουν μια στάση που αν και μοιάζει με πρόσκληση για συζητηση, εν τέλει μόνο πρόσκληση δεν αποτελεί.
Δεν βρίσκω νόημα να πω πολλά σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, αν και αυτή τη φορά, θα σχολιάσω μερικά πραγματα.
Περισσότερο πάντως, Χριστίνα και Κενό, γράφω εδώ για να δηλώσω πως διάβασα το θέμα προσεκτικά, όπως κάνω με κάθε θέμα παραπόνων ή επίθεσης.

Χριστίνα, 
από ότι βλέπω στα πρόσφατα στατιστικά, έχει δοθεί το παρακάτω σύνολο προειδοποιήσεων.

Παραβίαση όρων χρήσης καλής λειτουργίας κοινότητας (Ανάρμοστη, επιθετική συμπεριφορά, προσβολή): [74] 
Παραβίαση όρων χρήσης καλής λειτουργίας κοινότητας (Ανάρμοστη, ειρωνική συμπεριφορά) : [19] 
Παραβίαση δεοντολογίας (διαγνώσεις, προτροπές για φαρμακευτική αγωγή, ανάρμοστες υποδείξεις για θέματα ψυχικής υγείας κτλ) : [9] 
Πολλαπλό προφίλ : [7] 
Παραβίαση όρων χρήσης καλής λειτουργίας κοινότητας (Αλεπάλληλα μηνύματα ανάρμοστης, επιθετικής, προσβλητικής συμπεριφοράς) : [4] 
Παραβίαση όρων χρήσης (Spam - Διαφήμιση) : [3] 
Δημοσίευση προσωπικών δεδομένων : [2] 


Το σύστημα, ονομάζεται "σύστημα... προειδοποιήσεων", ακριβώς γιατί έχει στόχο ΜΟΝΟ να ΠΡΟΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙ ότι στο τάδε μήνυμα, ενδεχομένως να παραβιάζονται κάποιοι όροι χρήσης του φόρουμ.
Επιπλέον, οι προειδοποιήσεις συνοδεύονται πάντοτε με αυτοματοποιημένο προσωπικό μήνυμα προς το μέλος, όπου γίνεται ενημέρωση
1. για το ποστ που αφορά η προειδοποίηση
2. για το είδος της παραβίασης που έγινε.

Πες μου λοιπόν Χριστίνα σε παρακαλώ, πως είναι δυνατόν επί 10 σελίδες να προσβάλεις και να επιτίθεσαι, λέγοντας πως δεν ξέρεις γιατί έλαβες προειδοποίηση?
Πες μου σε παρακαλώ, για ποιο λόγο τόσος οδυρμός για μία προειδοποιηση που έλαβες, ανάμεσα στις 120 που έχουν δοθεί σε διάφορα μέλη, κατά τους τελευταίους μήνες?
Γιατί όλη αυτή η φασαρία και μάλιστα για μια προειδοποίηση που έχει ημερομηνία λήξης 10 ημερών και μετά εξαφανίζεται? Τόσο παράφορα θεωρείς πως αδικήθηκες? 
Με το χέρι στην καρδιά, θεωρείς πως μέχρι να λάβεις μία προειδοποίηση, δεν είχες αναρτήσεις μηνύματα -συνεχόμενα- με ειρωνία και επιθέσεις, τέτοια που να "αξίζουν" μιας σύντομης προειδοποιησης με ημερομηνία λήξης 10 ημερών?
--------------------------------------------------------

Κενό, δεν χωνεύεται αυτό που περιφέρεις σε διάφορα θέματα, πως η διαχείριση αντιμετωπίζει τα μέλη σαν να είναι ζώα. Αν θέλεις να πας παρακάτω φίλε μου, προσπάθησε να μαζεύεις τις εμπαθείς παρορμήσεις σου και να φιλτράρεις πιο ανοικτόμυαλα τα όσα συμβαίνουν γύρω σου.
Αν για κάτι μπορούν να με κατηγορήσουν κάποια μέλη είναι πως υπήρξαν φορές που σε υπερ-προστάτευσα. Οπως ξέρεις ,στις 3 προειδοποιήσεις που θα δωθούν εντός 10 ημερών, υπάρχει αποκλεισμός από το φόρουμ για ένα χρονικό διάστημα.
Αν κάνεις μια αναζήτηση στα 2000 μηνύματα που έχεις στείλει ως σήμερα και τα αντιπαραβάλεις με τους όρους χρήσης, θα διαπιστώσεις και μόνος σου πως θα έπρεπε να έχεις αποκλειστεί, πολλες φορές.... Δεν ήταν λίγες οι φορές που βλέποντας πως έχεις 2 προειδοποιήσεις, δεν πάτησα το κουμπί της τρίτης, αν και το... άξιζες πέρα για πέρα, κι αυτό διότι πιστεύω πως κάτα βάθος, εισαι μια πάστα ανθρώπου που μπορείς να πας παρακάτω, μπορείς να "ανθίσεις", στο κατάλληλο περιβάλλον.
Ισως όμως αυτό το φόρουμ να μην είναι για σένα το κατάλληλο περιβάλλον. Για σένα, είναι κάτι ιδιαίτερα τοξικό αυτό το φόρουμ.

---------------------------------------------

Χριστίνα και Κενό,
τα μηνύματα σας σε αυτό το θέμα και μόνο, επί 10 σελίδες, έχουν επιθέσεις, έχουν προσβολές, έχουν ειρωνία και αυθαίρετα συμπεράσματα.
Φωνάζετε για πράγματα που πρώτα από όλα εσείς δε φροντίζετε και αν θέλετε να τηρηθούν οι όροι χρήσης, όχι με σεβασμό και ανοχή, αλλά κατά γράμμα, σχεδόν καταναγκαστικά, να είστε βέβαιοι πως αυτή η τήρηση των όρων χρήσης αγγίζει και εσάς.
Εάν ήταν να λειτουργώ όπως με κατηγορείτε, παρασυρμένος δηλαδή από θέματα...παλαιότητας ή συναισθημάτων,προφανώς δεν θα είχα επιτρέψει τις κατ επανάληψη επιθέσεις σας (και ιδίως του κενό).

Αλήθεια, δεν μπορείτε κάπως να δεχτείτε, πως όταν συγκρούονται 
ο Α με τον Β,
τότε ενδεχομένως ένας Γ να έχει πιο ψύχραιμη ματιά στα πράγματα?
Τι προσπαθείτε να μου πείτε? Πως ο Α, αν και φορτισμένος συναισθηματικα από την εμπλοκή του, μπορεί να κρίνει πιο ψύχραιμα?
Προσπαθείστε σας παρακαλώ θερμα΄, αν όχι εμένα, να αφουγκραστήτε τουλάχιστον την αποψη άλλων μελών, τρίτων στην όλη ιστορία που προσπάθησαν να απαντήσουν στο θέμα σας για το αν υπάρχει διαχείριση.

Αυτά από εμένα (με πολύ κόπο μιας και βρίσκομαι με κάταγμα στο χέρι που δυσκολεύει το γράψιμο και ευχόμενος να μη χρειαστεί να ξανα επανέλθω στο θέμα).

----------


## Christina82

NikoD κατ'αρχην περαστικα! Δευτερον δεν θεωρω οτι εκανα επιθεση.. εθεσα μια απορια μου στο αν υπαρχει διαχειρηση και κατα ποσο δικαια πραττεις στο να δινει προειδοποιησεις. Δεν με ενδιαφερει καθολου που πηρα προειδοποιηση και δεν ηταν αυτο το θεμα μου. Το θεμα μου ηταν στο οτι βλεπω αδικια.. δεν νομιζω οτι οι οροι χρησης ισχυουν για ολους διοτι ενω μου εχουν επιτεθει δεν φανηκε πουθενα η δικαιοσυνη σε μενα. Γιατι λοιπον στο ατομο που μου επιτεθηκε δεν εδωσες καμια ειδοποιηση? Εκει ειναι η απορια μου...

Ας απαντησω σε αυτα που ρωτας..

"Πες μου λοιπόν Χριστίνα σε παρακαλώ, πως είναι δυνατόν *επί 10 σελίδες να προσβάλεις και να επιτίθεσαι*, λέγοντας πως δεν ξέρεις γιατί έλαβες προειδοποίηση?

οχι.. δεν επιτεθηκα και ουτε προσβαλα..

Πες μου σε παρακαλώ, για ποιο λόγο τόσος οδυρμός για μία προειδοποιηση που έλαβες, ανάμεσα στις 120 που έχουν δοθεί σε διάφορα μέλη, κατά τους τελευταίους μήνες?

σου απαντησα σε αυτο

Γιατί όλη αυτή η φασαρία και μάλιστα για μια προειδοποίηση που έχει ημερομηνία λήξης 10 ημερών και μετά εξαφανίζεται? Τόσο παράφορα θεωρείς πως αδικήθηκες? 

Ναι αδικουμαι οταν εχω στειλει ειδοποιηση για αγενεια και δεν εγινε δεκτο ενω φαινεται καθαρα οτι υπηρξε αγενεια ή επιθεση ή οτιδηποτε κακο 
Με το χέρι στην καρδιά, θεωρείς πως μέχρι να λάβεις μία προειδοποίηση, δεν είχες αναρτήσεις μηνύματα -συνεχόμενα- με ειρωνία και επιθέσεις, τέτοια που να "αξίζουν" μιας σύντομης προειδοποιησης με ημερομηνία λήξης 10 ημερών? ΟΧΙ αλλοι που αξιζαν γιατι δεν τους εδωσες?"

Τελος παντων ας ληξει εδω..

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

γιατι θες να δειχτεις καλη μου κοπελα?

----------


## claire

δηλαδή ρε συ Χριστίνα ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ να είσαι υπερβολική στην κρίση σου? να θεωρείς προσβολή και επίθεση κάτι που δεν είναι?

αν εσύ δεν είχες πάρει προειδοποίηση θα το έκανες τόσο θέμα?

----------


## Christina82

> γιατι θες να δειχτεις καλη μου κοπελα?


Να δειχτω? τι εννοεις? λαθος το σκεφτεσαι, ειναι ακυρο , δεν με εχεις πιασει...

----------


## Christina82

> δηλαδή ρε συ Χριστίνα ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ να είσαι υπερβολική στην κρίση σου? να θεωρείς προσβολή και επίθεση κάτι που δεν είναι?
> 
> αν εσύ δεν είχες πάρει προειδοποίηση θα το έκανες τόσο θέμα?


Οπως εγραψα παραπανω.. δεν το κανω θεμα μονο επειδη εφαγα προειδοποιηση χωρις λογο για μενα αλλα και επειδη εχω δεχτει επιθεση και δεν εγινε τπτ... Που ειναι οι οροι χρησης?

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

........................

----------


## claire

> Οπως εγραψα παραπανω.. δεν το κανω θεμα μονο επειδη εφαγα προειδοποιηση χωρις λογο για μενα αλλα και επειδη εχω δεχτει επιθεση και δεν εγινε τπτ... Που ειναι οι οροι χρησης?


άρα αν στη "διαφωνία" που είχες, δεν είχε πάρει κανείς προειδοποίση, ούτε εσύ, ούτε η άλλη πλευρά, θα άνοιγες και πάλι αυτό το θέμα. 

και μια χαρά σε πιάνουμε, μην ανησυχείς :P

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

σαν απλο μελος που δεν ενοχλω κανεναν εχω προσωπικα βαρεθει τυπους που μπαινουν και κανουν ολοκλιρα τοπικ με γρινες σαν κυρατσες και κατινες επειδη εχουν παραπονακια! υπαρχουν τοσα φορουμ στο διαδυκτιο αμα δεν σου κανει κατι πας παρακατω! ετσι ειναι!

----------


## Christina82

> Έχω μια παραξενιά: 
> Αρνούμαι να εμπλέκομαι σε συζητήσεις όπου οι άνθρωποι έχουν κάνει τις ερμηνείες τους, έχουν διαμορφώσει τις ετυμηγορίες τους και έχουν μια στάση που αν και μοιάζει με πρόσκληση για συζητηση, εν τέλει μόνο πρόσκληση δεν αποτελεί.
> Δεν βρίσκω νόημα να πω πολλά σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, αν και αυτή τη φορά, θα σχολιάσω μερικά πραγματα.
> Περισσότερο πάντως, Χριστίνα και Κενό, γράφω εδώ για να δηλώσω πως διάβασα το θέμα προσεκτικά, όπως κάνω με κάθε θέμα παραπόνων ή επίθεσης.
> 
> Χριστίνα, 
> από ότι βλέπω στα πρόσφατα στατιστικά, έχει δοθεί το παρακάτω σύνολο προειδοποιήσεων.
> 
> *Παραβίαση όρων χρήσης καλής λειτουργίας κοινότητας (Ανάρμοστη, επιθετική συμπεριφορά, προσβολή): [74] 
> ...


Ολες αυτες οι προειδοποιησεις ειναι για μενα δλδ?

----------


## claire

αυτά μάλλον είναι οι συνολικές προειδοποιήσεις που έχουν δωθεί στα μέλη από το σύστημα.

----------


## Christina82

> άρα αν στη "διαφωνία" που είχες, δεν είχε πάρει κανείς προειδοποίση, ούτε εσύ, ούτε η άλλη πλευρά, θα άνοιγες και πάλι αυτό το θέμα. 
> 
> και μια χαρά σε πιάνουμε, μην ανησυχείς :P


Επαιρνα δεν επαιρνα προειδοποιηση θα εκανα θεμα αν δεχομουν επιθεση και δεν λειτουργουσαν οι οροι χρησης... χαιρομαι που με πιανεις λοιπον!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

σιγα την επιθεση σκιστηκε κανα καλσον

----------


## Christina82

> αυτά μάλλον είναι οι συνολικές προειδοποιήσεις που έχουν δωθεί στα μέλη από το σύστημα.


Α ειπα και εγω..

----------


## Christina82

> σιγα την επιθεση σκιστηκε κανα καλσον


Εσυ θα εχεις λογο για να το λες.. οπως και εγω εχω λογο να το κανω θεμα και προβλημα μου νομιζω, συμφωνεις ή διαφωνεις!

----------


## claire

βέβαια, να σου πω πως επειδή παντού γράφεις "γιατί μόνο εγώ, γιατί, γιατί, γιατίιιιιιιιιιιι?", μας είναι λίγο δύσκολο να σε πιστέψουμε. εννοώ να πιστέψουμε την αγαθή σου προσπάθεια για ομαλότερη και ευρυθμη λειτουργία του φόρουμ. αντίθετα μοιάζει κάπως εγωιστικό το όλο πράγμα "γιατί εγώ να έχω το στίγμα και όχι και ο άλλος".

και επειδή λοιπόν βλέπεις πως μέσα από ένα γραπτό είναι πολύ εύκολο να μην μπορεί να περάσει ακριβώς αυτό που θέλει κάποιος να πει, ή να υπάρχει παρεξήγηση των γραφομένων, ΄δεξου πως κι εσύ μπορεί να έχεις περάσει κάποιο σαρκαστικό σχόλιο( there's nothing wrong with sarcasm....) για προσωπική προσβολή και επίθεση.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

> Εσυ θα εχεις λογο για να το λες.. οπως και εγω εχω λογο να το κανω θεμα και προβλημα μου νομιζω, συμφωνεις ή διαφωνεις!


γιαυτο σου λεω μπερδεψες το φορουμ ψυχολογιας με το φορουμ του ΚΕΠ

----------


## Christina82

> βέβαια, να σου πω πως επειδή παντού γράφεις "γιατί μόνο εγώ, γιατί, γιατί, γιατίιιιιιιιιιιι?", μας είναι λίγο δύσκολο να σε πιστέψουμε. εννοώ να πιστέψουμε την αγαθή σου προσπάθεια για ομαλότερη και ευρυθμη λειτουργία του φόρουμ. αντίθετα μοιάζει κάπως εγωιστικό το όλο πράγμα "γιατί εγώ να έχω το στίγμα και όχι και ο άλλος".
> 
> και επειδή λοιπόν βλέπεις πως μέσα από ένα γραπτό είναι πολύ εύκολο να μην μπορεί να περάσει ακριβώς αυτό που θέλει κάποιος να πει, ή να υπάρχει παρεξήγηση των γραφομένων, ΄δεξου πως κι εσύ μπορεί να έχεις περάσει κάποιο σαρκαστικό σχόλιο( there's nothing wrong with sarcasm....) για προσωπική προσβολή και επίθεση.


Δεκτο ειναι σαφως! οπως ειπα δεν εκανα μονο γι αυτο θεμα..τελος παντων το ανεφερα παραπανω και δεν με ενδιαφερει ποιος θα με πιστεψει, δεν αποσκοπω εκει αλλα στο πως το βλεπω και το νιωθω εγω. Καποιες φορες σαφως και δεν εκφραζομαστε σωστα και εγω δεν ειμαι η τελεια αλλα το διευκρινησα.. μπορει οντως καποιο σχολιο μου να φανηκε για καποιον κακο αλλα και εγω που εχω δεχτει αρκετες φορες αναρμοστη συμπεριφορα δεν εγινε ποτε τπτ.. σαν να προστατευονται καποια μελη.

----------


## πιεσμενη

Ax βρε Χριστινα αυτο που προσπαθουν να σου πουν ΟΛΟΙ (σχεδον) ειναι οτι εκανες την τριχα τροιχια....... Δωσε τοπο στην οργη που λενε κ παμε παρακατ....!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Christina82

> γιαυτο σου λεω μπερδεψες το φορουμ ψυχολογιας με το φορουμ του ΚΕΠ


Ααααα δεν ειναι εδω τα ΚΕΠ? συγνωμη, μπερδευτηκα! Αποπροσανατολιστηκα!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

> Ααααα δεν ειναι εδω τα ΚΕΠ? συγνωμη, μπερδευτηκα! Αποπροσανατολιστηκα!


χαχαχαχα! ελα ενταξει ριξε λιγο νερο στο κρασι σου και αστο να παει στην ευχη να γινουμε χαρουμενη παρεα!

----------


## Christina82

> Ax βρε Χριστινα αυτο που προσπαθουν να σου πουν ΟΛΟΙ (σχεδον) ειναι οτι εκανες την τριχα τροιχια....... Δωσε τοπο στην οργη που λενε κ παμε παρακατ....!!!


Δεν εχει καταλαβει κανεις τι προσπαθω να πω αλλα τελος παντων δεν πειραζει..Αααααντε ας δωσω τοπο στην οργη!

----------


## πιεσμενη

> Δεν εχει καταλαβει κανεις τι προσπαθω να πω αλλα τελος παντων δεν πειραζει..Αααααντε ας δωσω τοπο στην οργη!


Αυτα ειναι!!!!!  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Christina82

> χαχαχαχα! ελα ενταξει ριξε λιγο νερο στο κρασι σου και αστο να παει στην ευχη να γινουμε χαρουμενη παρεα!


Χαιρομαι που σε εκανα να γελασεις! Ειδες? εκτος απο αυτο που θα με αποκαλειται μεταξυ σας εχω και χιουμορ!  :Wink:  δεν το λεω ειρωνικα...

----------


## Christina82

Πιεσμενη εκτιμω πολυ τον τροπο σου...

----------


## πιεσμενη

> Πιεσμενη εκτιμω πολυ τον τροπο σου...


Ειμαι στα καλα μου γι αυτο...διαφορετικα εχω τροπο.....ατροπο!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Christina82

> Ειμαι στα καλα μου γι αυτο...διαφορετικα εχω τροπο.....ατροπο!!!!


Ωχ παλι καλα γτ θα σε επαιρνε ο διαολος και εσενα :P χαχαχα! πλακιτσα!  :Wink:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Τι εγινε τα βρηκαμε ?? Οκ παμε παρακατω !!

----------


## λιλιουμ

Τι εγινε ρε παιδια πια. Πρακαλω να φαω πεντε προειδοποιησεις για να ηρεμησει η Χριστινα, να μην αισθανεται οτι τρωει προειδοποιησεις και αλλοι δεν τρωνε. Ποιος αλλος θελει να πορτεινει τον εαυτο του για προειδοποιηση;;

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

εγω εγω! θα φαινομαι πιο bad ass

----------


## carrot

> Τι εγινε ρε παιδια πια. Πρακαλω να φαω πεντε προειδοποιησεις για να ηρεμησει η Χριστινα, να μην αισθανεται οτι τρωει προειδοποιησεις και αλλοι δεν τρωνε. Ποιος αλλος θελει να πορτεινει τον εαυτο του για προειδοποιηση;;



Χαχα, με έκανες και γέλασα! θεινκς

----------


## anna1982

> nikosD απαιτω να μου βαλεις πλυντηριο!και τον σκυλο βολτα!δεν ειναι πραγματα αυτα καλοκαιριατικα!ενταξει? απαιτω να εισαι πανω απο το πισι 24 ωρες για να παρατηρεις και να διωχνεις τους κακους γειτονες!(ετσι ειναι ο σωστος αντμιν!)εγω δεν μπορω να αδιαφορισω!μονο να δημιουργω νεα θεματα κατα της διαχειρισης μπορω οκ??οχι οχι δεν φευγω απαιτω να μου δωσεις λιγη σημασια και αν μπορεις να τιμωρησεις τους κακους!αν δωσεις εστω κ μιση προειδοποιηση ισως και να συνεχισω την ηλιοθεραπεια μου!δεν ειναι φορουμ συτο!!!αν και ειμαι 24 ωρες εδω μεσα δεν ειναι φορουμ αυτο! :P :P


η love28 και η dora- agxos είναι το ίδιο άτομο;

----------


## Christina82

> η love28 και η dora- agxos είναι το ίδιο άτομο;


Μπορει ναι μπορει και οχι! Γιατι ρωτας?

----------

